# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NABBA-WFF Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα - Κατερίνη 29/5/2010

## Muscleboss

Στον πολυχώρο Mediterranean, στην Παραλία Κατερίνης, θα διεξαχθεί και φέτος το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA/WFF. 

Ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής: Σάββατο 29 Μαίου 2010.





Οι αγώνες θα αποτελέσουν πρόκριση για το Universe της WFF που θα γίνει μετά από 1 εβδομάδα (5 Ιουνίου) στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο, αλλά και για το παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα της NABBA που θα γίνει στις 19 Ιουνίου στη Μάλτα.

 :05. Biceps:   :05. Biceps:   :05. Biceps: 

Τα λέμε εκεί..

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Απο οτι γνωριζω ο χωρος θα ειναι ακομα πιο αναβαθμισμενος και η επισκεψη των θεατων μπορει να συνδιαστει με χαλαρωση στο πολυχωρο Mediterane.

Η ομαδα και οι φιλοι του φορουμ και της ομοσπονδιας θα ειναι ολοι εκει  :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο γνωστός πλέον χώρος που θα καθιερωθεί πλέον και θα συνδέετε με επιτυχημένες διοργανώσεις , είναι ακόμη πιο αναβαθμισμένος και ο αγώνας θα γίνει στην εντελώς καινούρια αίθουσα που πέρυση για πολύ λίγο καιρό δεν ήταν έτοιμη ακόμη .

το θετικό είναι πως για να θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης λάμπρου βασίλης να γίνονται συνέχεια οι αγώνες εκεί , πάει να πεί πως είναι ευχαριστημένος και αυτός και οι παρευρισκόμενοι , απο το θέαμα που προσφέρει το άθλημά μας , γιατι χωρίς δέλεαρ κανένας δεν μπαίνει σ αυτη την διαδικασία 

δύο αγώνες στον ίδιο χώρο πρώτος το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα και στην συνέχεια μετα μια εβδομάδα το γιούνιβερς της wff-nabba ομοσπονδίας του φίτνες .

οι κατηγορίες της ομοσπονδίας φίτνες είναι τέτοιες που επιτρέπουν και συμμετοχή αθλητών ββ σε ανάλογη κατηγορία φίτνες , όπως σούπερ μπόντυ η εξτρίμ μπόντυ
όπως και πέρυσι θα είμαστε εκεί να απολαύσουμε το θέαμα που προσφέρει αυτή η γιορτή του ββ και να στηρίξουμε τους αθλητές μας γιατι η ομάδα του φόρουμ στηρίζει όλους τους ελληνικούς αγώνες που έχουν κύρος και υπόσταση  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να είμαστε όλοι εκεί! Στο κέντρο της Ελλάδας, μοιράζεται η απόσταση από βορρά και νότο, δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες!

Το bodybuilding φόρουμ σύσσωμο θα είναι εκεί  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

σας προσκαλω και γω στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδαμου ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που θα συμετασχω σε αυτον τον αγωνα ξανα οπως και στο παγκοσμιο φιτνες πρωτα ο θεος θελω την συμπαρασταση ολου του φορουμ μιας και φετος προβλεπεται αυξημενη και δυνατη συμετοχη :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

και επευκαιρια  μη ξεχασετε να παρετε το περιοδικο muscular development απριλιου με ιδιαιτερο αφιερωμα στον υποφαινομενο :01. Mr. Green: (ηλια σε ευχαριστω)

----------


## giannis64

> σας προσκαλω και γω στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδαμου ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που θα συμετασχω σε αυτον τον αγωνα ξανα οπως και στο παγκοσμιο φιτνες πρωτα ο θεος θελω την συμπαρασταση ολου του φορουμ μιας και φετος προβλεπεται αυξημενη και δυνατη συμετοχη


 
μια φαν κερκιδα απο μελοι του φορου θα ειναι εκει για σενα!!!!  τυφλα να εχει η θυρα7 και θυρα 4. :08. Toast:

----------


## -beba-

Γιάννη Αναγνώστου καλή επιτυχία. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα προσπαθήσουμε να παραβρεθούμε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή επιτυχία παιδια,θα προσπαθησω να είμαι εκει,λίγο αυτο το κολλητο με Wabba μας τσιτώνει λίγο αλλα το φόρουμ εχει αποδείξει ότι παντου έχει βροντερη παρουσία...Εγω μπορω να σας πω και τον Γενικο Νικητη παντως....

----------


## a.minidis

> Καλή επιτυχία παιδια,θα προσπαθησω να είμαι εκει,λίγο αυτο το κολλητο με Wabba μας τσιτώνει λίγο αλλα το φόρουμ εχει αποδείξει ότι παντου έχει βροντερη παρουσία...Εγω μπορω να σας πω και τον Γενικο Νικητη παντως....


  ΘΑ προσπαθησω ναμε εκει καθως δεν ξεχνω τις μοναδικες στιγμες που εζησα σε αυτους τουσ αγωνες!!!!!.. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: ..παντως συμφωνα με εγκυρες πληροφοριες πουχο,αναμεται...σκληρη αναμετριση,για τον γενικο τιτλο!!!!!!!! :01. Unsure:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια,αυτό ειναι καλό για το άθλημα,να υπάρχει σκληρός ανταγωνισμος !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alextg

Και εγω δεν ξερω δυστυχως αν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι πανω μιας και την επομενη ειναι της Wabba , αλλα θα δωσω τα δυνατα μου να ειμαι το επομενο Σαββατο στο παγκοσμιο.
Γιανναρε , καλυ επιτυχια σου ευχομαι απο τωρα.Εχεις την υποστηριξη ολων μας  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα προσπαθήσουμε να παραβρεθούμε



και γω θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου και θα προσπαθήσω να παρεβρεθώ , γιατι μετα ο φώτης θα μας ταίσει και στού "μπάμπη του λίγδα " :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## mantus3

φυσικα και θα είμαστε εκει...

----------


## KATERINI 144

> γιατι μετα ο φώτης θα μας ταίσει και στού "μπάμπη του λίγδα "


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

Πιστευω οτι θα ειναι φανταστικος αγωνας ο φετινος με πολυ εντονο ανταγωνισμο

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> και γω θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου και θα προσπαθήσω να παρεβρεθώ , γιατι μετα ο φώτης θα μας ταίσει και στού "μπάμπη του λίγδα "


 
Ναι μην το ξεχάσεις Μπαμπά να φας στον μπάμπη τον λίγδα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και την αφίσα των αγώνων της ΝΑΒΒΑ του πανελληνίου στην κατερίνη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως βλέπετε και το σαιτ του bodybuilding.gr χορηγός και αυτού του αγώνα όπως και στο γιούνιβερς μετα μια εβδομάδα στον ίδιο χώρο όπου θα βάλω και την αφίσα στο ανάλογο τόπικ :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε Ηλία,καλη επιτυχία και σε αυτο το Πανελληνιο,ειδικα το ΣαββατοΚυριακο 29/30,Nabba,Wabba,θα είναι το πιο καυτο αγωνιστικο Σ/Κ της χρονιας !!
Ο Στρατης τι γίνεται;Τον είδα τωρα στην αφίσσα,θα ξανακατεβει αραγε;;
Παντως καοι 3 αθλητες της αφίσσας αποτελουν την αφρόκρεμα της Nabba(Αργυρακης,Αναγνωστου,Τσινταρη)...Ασε που τα 2/3 της αφίσσας είναι και Moderators του φόρουμ !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ωραια η αφισα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Εκτος οτι το bodybuilding.gr θα ειναι χορηγος, στην αφισα ειναι και δυο moderator του φορουμ, Αναγνωστου και Αργυρακης!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Xα,χα,Nασσερ φιλαρακι σε πρόλαβα στην πληκτρολογηση,την ίδια σκεψη είχαμε !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Xα,χα,Nασσερ φιλαρακι σε πρόλαβα στην πληκτρολογηση,την ίδια σκεψη είχαμε !!


Ας μην χτυπουσε το τηλεφωνο...  :01. Sad: 
Παντως Κωστα δεν ξερω ποσοι θα συμμετασχουν, αλλα ολοι οι αθλητες στη βορεια Ελλαδα ειναι σε προτοιμασια! Καθε χρονο και καλυτερα και αυτο επειδη εχει προηγηθει μια καλη χρονια που ενθαρυνει τους αθλητες να συμμετασχουν και φετος!

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω πιστευω ότι φετος θα εχουμε περισσότερους αθλητες,επίσης βοηθαει και το γεγονος ότι όλοι αγωνες όλων των ομοσπονδιων γίνονται με διαφορα μιας εβδομαδας οπότε πολλοι αθλητες μπορουν να δοκιμασουν σε παραπάνω από έναν αγωνα με σωστό προγραμματισμο και λίγο περισσότερη πίεση,γεγονος που βοηθαει συνολικα την εικόνα του αθληματος με σκηνες γεματες από αθλητες !!Φετος υπολογίζω ακομα και σε τριψηφια νούμερα,περυσι η Nabba είχε κοντα στους 80 αθλητες.

----------


## NASSER

> Εγω πιστευω ότι φετος θα εχουμε περισσότερους αθλητες,επίσης βοηθαει και το γεγονος ότι όλοι αγωνες όλων των ομοσπονδιων γίνονται με διαφορα μιας εβδομαδας οπότε πολλοι αθλητες μπορουν να δοκιμασουν σε παραπάνω από έναν αγωνα με σωστό προγραμματισμο και λίγο περισσότερη πίεση,γεγονος που βοηθαει συνολικα την εικόνα του αθληματος με σκηνες γεματες από αθλητες !!Φετος υπολογίζω ακομα και σε τριψηφια νούμερα,περυσι η Nabba είχε κοντα στους 80 αθλητες.



Ισως θα πρεπει ο στοχος να γινει ο τριψηφιος αριθμος συμμετοχων!!! Τοτε το αθλημα θα διανυει την καλυτερη περιοδο του  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω εύχομαι να πάνε όλοι οι αγώνες καλα να γίνονται σωστες οργανώσεις με καλούς αθλητες και στο τέλος κερδισμένο θα είναι το ββ , αλλα κατα συνέπεια και όλοι χορηγοί οργανωτες και αθλητες και ο καθένας να αποφασίσει τι θέλει και σε ποιόν αγώνα θέλει να κατεβεί ανάλογα με τους στόχους του .

και όπως πάντα να είναι σαν μια γιορτή του ββ να βρισκόμαστε και να περνάμε καλά και στο καπάκι να μας πάει ο φώτης στου μπάμπη του λίγδα για φαγητό  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

Ηλια η απαντηση σε ολους αυτους που κρινουν το αθλημα ξεκηνισε απο την χρυσουπολη οπυ η διωργανωση ηταν αριστη η συνεχεια ηρθε περυση στην κατερινη και φετος θα ειναι κορυφαια και ολλα ξεκηνανε εδω γιατι το αθλημα το αγαπαμε συνχαριτηρια για την τελεια δουλεια παιδια και οι αιθουσεε φετος θα παθουν ασφιξια

----------


## Muscleboss

*To Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA-WFF στην Κατερίνη θα μεταδοθεί σε ζωντανή σύνδεση από το bodybuilding.gr.*


Το Σάββατο 29 Μαίου και με μια πρώτη εκτίμηση ωρών 19:00 - 22:00 θα υπάρχει live webcasting που θα δώσει σε όλους τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσουν τον αγώνα δωρεάν από όποιο μέρος του κόσμου και αν βρίσκονται.


Χορηγός της ζωντανής μετάδοσης είναι η *PhD* *Hellas Team*. 




http://phd-hellasteam.webs.com/



Είναι ευκαιρία όλοι οι φίλοι του αθλήματος, αλλά και μέλη τα οποία δεν έχουν βρεθεί ποτέ σε αγώνα fitness/bodybuilding, να παρακολουθήσουν ζωντανά τον αγώνα που θα συμμετέχουν μέλη του φόρουμ, και πολλοί γνωστοί αθλητές.

*Είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα μεταδοθεί live ελληνικός αγώνας bodybuilding και ελπίζουμε να συνεχίστεί αυτή η προσπάθεια στο μέλλον με άλλους αγώνες.*


Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σύντομα.


ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Aλλη μια πρωτοποριακη κίνηση του φόρουμ το οποιο αγκαλιαζει έμπρακτα το ελληνικο bodybuilding...Live webcasting μεχρι στιγμης ήξερα από το Mr Olympia & το Arnold Classic.Πλεον το φόρουμ αρχίζει και ξεφευγει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Ευχαριστουμε την PHD HELLAS και προσωπικα τον Δημητρη Παπαντώνη για την συνεισφορα του σε αυτο το εγχείρημα . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ σπουδαία κίνηση και πρωτοποριακή η απευθείας μετάδοση του αγώνα απο το φόρουμ και η χορηγία της εταιρίας PHD του δημήτρη παπαντώνη με τέτοιες ενέργειες και ανθρώπους που στηρίζουν το ελληνικό ββ μόνο ευχάριστα μπορούμε να περιμένουμε για το μέλλον του ελληνικού ββ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο! Ελπιζουμε να το απολαυσουν ολοι οι φιλοι του φορουμ και να ενθαρρυνουν αυτην την προσπαθεια να επαναληφθείς.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστουμε την phD HELLAS για την κινηση αυτη.ευχαριστουμε δημητρη παπαντωνη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

πολυ πρωτοποριακο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:   αν και θα πρεπει να ειναι ολοι εκει να το δουν live!!

----------


## beefmeup

καλη φαση η προβολη..

αλλα κατα 99% θα ειμαι εκει,μιας κ εχω φιλους απο κατερινη κ παω ανα διαστηματα..θα ναι καλη ευκαιρια,παλι με συνδιασμο τον διαγωνισμο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ beefmeup , η μετάδοση του αγώνα γίνεται κυρίως για όσους είναι μακρυά και δεν μπορούν να έρθουν. όσοι είναι κοντά επιβάλετε να έρθεουν, να απολαύσουν τον αγώνα και να τα πούμε κ από κοντά. 

Μετά τον αγώνα, θα ακολουθήσει φαγοπότι ως συνήθως... :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## The Rock

Μπράβο ρε Πάνο, όλα νέα κόλπα είσαι άσε μας να πάρουμε καμιά ανάσα :01. Mr. Green: 
Kαι πάλι συγχαρητήρια :03. Clap: 

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο για τον μεγάλο αγώνα στην Θεσσαλονίκη ?

----------


## Muscleboss

> Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι ανάλογο για τον μεγάλο αγώνα στην Θεσσαλονίκη ?


Όχι Rock, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση.

Φυσικά θα το θέλαμε να κάναμε σε περισσότερους από 1 αγώνα μετάδοση, αλλά είναι η 1η φορά που θα το επιχειρήσουμε και ο αγώνας της NABB/WFF στην Κατερίνη θα είναι στην ουσία μια δοκιμή να δούμε κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό αυτό και πόσο είναι έυκολο να το επαναλάβουμε.

ΜΒ

----------


## efklidis oyst

Μπραβο ρε παιδια  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## James

Θα ειμαστε όλοι εκει !! :02. Welcome:

----------


## perastikos

Να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στην διοργάνωση και στους αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν. Είμαι απο Αθήνα και αποφασίσα να έρθω με την παρέα μου.
Απλά θα ήθελα να επισημάνω αν είναι δυνατόν να τηρηθεί η ώρα διεξαγωγής του αγώνα γιατί όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε μετα υπάρχει και το ταξίδι της επιστροφής. Έχουμε και Novotel την επόμενη,..... :01. Smile:

----------


## argyrakis

> *To Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA-WFF στην Κατερίνη θα μεταδοθεί σε ζωντανή σύνδεση από το bodybuilding.gr.*
> 
> 
> Το Σάββατο 29 Μαίου και με μια πρώτη εκτίμηση ωρών 19:00 - 22:00 θα υπάρχει live webcasting που θα δώσει σε όλους τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσουν τον αγώνα δωρεάν από όποιο μέρος του κόσμου και αν βρίσκονται.
> 
> ΜΒ


 πολυ καλο αυτο να δουμε τoν αγωνα ζωντανα εμεις που δεν θα ειμαστε εκει

----------


## ioannis1

ε ρε στρατο και περιμενα να ερθετε :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω περίμενα να έρθει και ο στρατης να βοηθούσε και στην κρητική επιτροπή .

επίσης μια συμμετοχή που θα κάνει αίσθηση είναι και του γιάννη του τσούνου , γιατι θα κατεβεί μόνο με 20 μέρες δίαιτα και προετοιμασία κοντα στα 130 κιλα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## mantus3

> επίσης μια συμμετοχή που θα κάνει αίσθηση είναι και του γιάννη του τσούνου , γιατι θα κατεβεί μόνο με 20 μέρες δίαιτα και προετοιμασία κοντα στα 130 κιλα



 :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## a.minidis

> και γω περίμενα να έρθει και ο στρατης να βοηθούσε και στην κρητική επιτροπή .
> 
> επίσης μια συμμετοχή που θα κάνει αίσθηση είναι και του γιάννη του τσούνου , γιατι θα κατεβεί μόνο με 20 μέρες δίαιτα και προετοιμασία κοντα στα 130 κιλα


Επρεπε νασουν Ηλια,να δεις τι δεν καναμε,με τον Δημητρη να τον πεισουμαι να παιξει :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights: !!!!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επρεπε νασουν Ηλια,να δεις τι δεν καναμε,με τον Δημητρη να τον πεισουμαι να παιξει!!!!!!!!



το ξερω μου το είπε τασο τώρα αγχώνετε αλλα τον λέω εσυ έτσι όπως είσαι σαν γκέστ θα είσαι μαζες έχει εντυπωσιακός είναι και συμμετρικός καλα κάνατε και τον πείσατε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

> και γω περίμενα να έρθει και ο στρατης να βοηθούσε και στην κρητική επιτροπή .
> 
> επίσης μια συμμετοχή που θα κάνει αίσθηση είναι και του γιάννη του τσούνου , γιατι θα κατεβεί μόνο με 20 μέρες δίαιτα και προετοιμασία κοντα στα 130 κιλα


αυτα ειναι νεα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Ευχομαι σε ολους τους αθλητές καλή επιτυχία!!Θα ηθελα να είμαι εκει να σας δω στην σκηνή, αλλά δυστυχώς εχουνε μια μέρα διαφορά η WABBA με την NABBA!

----------


## Muscleboss

Φρέσκα νέα: 

Ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης σκοπέυει να συμμετάσχει στον αγώνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Κατερίνη στις 29 Μαίου!

Μετά από μικρή ξεκούραση ο μεγάλος πρωταθλητής Παναγιώτης Σιώτης επιστρέφει στους αγώνες.

*Μείνετε συντονισμένοι στο Bodybuilding.gr και στη ζωντανή μετάδοση του αγώνα από τη σελίδα.*



ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Πολυ ευχαριστα νεα Πάνο!!! Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση!!!
Σιγουρα ο αγωνας θα ειναι ξεχωριστος και φετος!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

o αγωνας που συμμετεχει ο Σιωτης ανεβαινει αυτόματα ενα επίπεδο....
Αξιοσημειωτο είναι ότι για πολλους ο Σιωτης θεωρείται ο καλύτερος ποζερ του Ελληνικου Bodybuiding!!Mεγαλη ειδηση !!

----------


## nicksigalas

Kαλη επυτυχια και απο εμενα παιδια οταν υπαρχουν τα μεγαλα ονοματα που πλαισιωνουν τετοιους αγωνες πως να μην πανε καλα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αναγνωστου, τσουνος, σιωτης, σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

Αναμενεται να εχει μεγαλη επιτυχια ο αγωνας και πολυ συμμετοχη μιας και μεγαλα ονοματα του χωρου θα δωσουν το παρον,εννοειται θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει !!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι είναι γεγονός και απ ότι μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο στόχος είναι η πρόκρηση για το παγκόσμιο στη μάλτα και ήδη είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση .

αθλητές σαν τον σιώτη είναι εγγύηση γιατι πάντα κατεβαίνει σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και ωραίο ποζάρισμα .

μακάρι όλοι να δώσουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους , φέτος το επίπεδο αναμένετε να είναι ανεβασμένο και με πολυάριθμες συμμετοχές αθλητών  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολυ καλη κινηση η μεταδοση του αγωνα live :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Να πούμε επίσης ότι αυτός ο αγωνας θα αποτελεσει πρόκριση για το *27ο Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της NABBA* που θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 19 Ιουνιου στην Μαλτα.Αναμενουμε λοιπον να δουμε ποιοι αθλητες  θα μας εκπροσωπήσουν στο εξωτερικο !!

----------


## NASSER

> αναγνωστου, τσουνος, σιωτης, σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε.



Οπως το εγραψε ο Φωτης... σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε!!! Πιστευω οταν υπαρχει η ειδηση για συμμετοχη καλων αθλητων, ειναι δελεαρ γιαυτους που αισθανονται αθλητες, να συμμετάσχουν και να συναγωνιστούν στην ιδια σκηνή με αυτούς!
Προς το παρον γνωριζουμε πως προκειται να γινει ενας αγωνας με σιγουρη επιτυχια και συμμετοχη τοσο αθλητων οσο και θεατων!
Το  :bodybuilding.gr:  δεν μπορει να λειπει απο καθε καλή διοργανωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Paco

Σιωτης,Τσουνος,Αναγνωστου,προβλέπω στον Γενικο να γίνεται χαμος.

----------


## Muscleboss

Paco, πέρα από τα ονόματα που ανέφερες, ετοιμάζονται και άλλα μεγάλα ονόματα για αυτόν τον αγώνα. Μεταξύ αυτών και ένας ΑΚΟΜΑ παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής που έχει να εμφανιστεί αγωνιστικά πολλά χρόνια... αναμείνατε για εκπλήξεις.

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Το παζλ συμπληρωνεται όσο πλησιαζουν οι ημερες...Τα νεα από Αθηνα για αυτον τον αγωνα είναι οτι ετοιμαζονται και ο Καγκελαρης με την Νομικου ,οι οποιοι είναι και οι δυο σε πολυ καλή φόρμα !!

----------


## ioannis1

> Σιωτης,Τσουνος,Αναγνωστου,προβλέπω στον Γενικο να γίνεται χαμος.


xaxaaxa κατσε να βγουμε πρωτα στο γενικο.....

----------


## giannis64

ααααααα δεν θελω χαζα!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> xaxaaxa κατσε να βγουμε πρωτα στο γενικο.....


Γιάννη, από όσο γνωρίζω σε άλλη ομοσποδνία, στη Γενική κατηγορία (κατηγορία πρωταθλητών) μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν, πέρα από τους νικητές των κατηγοριών, και αθλητές που έχουν στο παρελθόν κατακτήσει Γενικό τίτλο... και εσύ έχεις κερδίσει.

Ο Ηλίας ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί αν ισχύει αυτό στη ΝΑΒΒΑ.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> xaxaaxa κατσε να βγουμε πρωτα στο γενικο.....


δε θελω τετοια χαζα.....  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## iakovosaek

aaa wraia pragmata anamenode stin katerini.... tha enisxiso kai ego me tin seira mou tin kathgoria fitness :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

*Γραφε ελληνικα, κανονας του φορουμ***mod team****

----------


## KATERINI 144

> aaa wraia pragmata anamenode stin katerini.... tha enisxiso kai ego me tin seira mou tin kathgoria fitness


Ιάκωβος τα greeklish απαγορεύονται στο φορουμ, εχει ξαναγίνει παρατήρηση σε ποστ σου,
καλη επιτυχία για τον αγωνα, θα σε δουμε εκει.

----------


## ANGEL81

> σας προσκαλω και γω στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδαμου ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που θα συμετασχω σε αυτον τον αγωνα ξανα οπως και στο παγκοσμιο φιτνες πρωτα ο θεος θελω την συμπαρασταση ολου του φορουμ μιας και φετος προβλεπεται αυξημενη και δυνατη συμετοχη


_καλη επιτυχια κι απο μενα!!!!ολα μια χαρα θα πανε!!!!_

----------


## iakovosaek

Συγνωμη φιλε μου απο συνηθεια και μονο το εκανα. σας ευχαριστω....! και με την σειρα μου ευχομαι να γινει ενας ανεπαναλιπτος αγωνας ο οποιος θα προσφερει σε αθλητες και θεατες πολυ δυνατες συγκινισεις!!!!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Συγνωμη φιλε μου απο συνηθεια και μονο το εκανα. σας ευχαριστω....! και με την σειρα μου ευχομαι να γινει ενας ανεπαναλιπτος αγωνας ο οποιος θα προσφερει σε αθλητες και θεατες πολυ δυνατες συγκινισεις!!!!


 Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα στον αγωνα της NABBA αλλα και στον Ιακωβο :01. Wink:

----------


## efklidis oyst

καλη δυναμη και τα καλυτερα σε ολους

----------


## Nora Kollia

Καλή επιτυχία στους διργανωτές και στους αθλητές,που σίγουρα θα δώσουν πάλι τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Καλή επιτυχία στους διργανωτές και στους  αθλητές,που σίγουρα θα δώσουν πάλι τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους!



Νορα  θα κατεβεις σε αγωνα φετος η θα ξεκουραστεις?

----------


## Nora Kollia

> Νορα  θα κατεβεις σε αγωνα φετος η θα ξεκουραστεις?


ξεκούραση...κι απο τη νέα σεζόν βλέπουμε... :01. Wink:

----------


## mantus3

> xaxaaxa κατσε να βγουμε πρωτα στο γενικο.....


χαχαχαχαχα! α ρε Γιαννη αυτο το χιουμορ σου..  :02. Shock: 
αν και θα ειναι δυσκολος αγωνας, βλεπω ενα ακομα over all να μπαινει στην συλογη σου

----------


## Muscleboss

> Το παζλ συμπληρωνεται όσο πλησιαζουν οι ημερες...Τα νεα από Αθηνα για αυτον τον αγωνα είναι οτι ετοιμαζονται και ο Καγκελαρης με την Νομικου ,οι οποιοι είναι και οι δυο σε πολυ καλή φόρμα !!


Κώστα να κάνουμε μια διόρθωση εδώ, επειδή επικοινώνησα με τα παιδιά, κατά πάσα πιθανοτητα λόγω υποχρεώσεων δε θα μπορέσουν να παίξουν στο πανελλήνιο της NABBA-WFF.

ΜΒ

----------


## iakovosaek

> Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα στον αγωνα της NABBA αλλα και στον Ιακωβο


ακη επρεπε να κατεβεις και εσυ πως θα μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι μικροτεροι αν απουσιαζουν σημαντικοι αθλητες οπως  εσυ ειδικα στιν κατηγορια fitness....  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## ioannis1

> χαχαχαχαχα! α ρε Γιαννη αυτο το χιουμορ σου.. 
> αν και θα ειναι δυσκολος αγωνας, βλεπω ενα ακομα over all να μπαινει στην συλογη σου


μιτσαρα ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια αλλα ειμαι προσγειωμενος.ξερω τιθα πει σιωτης ,ζ....,μ.....,και οι αλλοι.θα το παλεψω παντως.

----------


## alexanderx8

ο αγωνας θα ειναι τελειος

----------


## Daniel

Πιαδια να ρωτησω εγω αν θα υπαρχει εισοδος για να παρακολουθησει καποιος τον αγωνα;

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναι υπάρχει είσοδος οπως σε ολους τους αγώνες.

----------


## ioannis1

φωτη θες να πεις κατι με το αβαταρ σου;ιδιακατηγορια ειμαστε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> φωτη θες να πεις κατι με το αβαταρ σου;ιδιακατηγορια ειμαστε


ναι καλα και ετσι να ήμουν (που δεν ειμαι, αυτη ειναι περσινη  φωτο, φετος ειμαι τελειος ντεφορμε) ειμαι τρις κατηγορίες κατω απο σενα. :05. Biceps: 


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Daniel

> ναι υπάρχει είσοδος οπως σε ολους τους αγώνες.


Μαλιστα, και ειναι της ταξης;

----------


## KATERINI 144

10-15 ευρω πανω κατω, δεν ξερω σίγουρα, ισως ξερει να μας πει ακριβος ο ηλιας (τριανταφυλλου).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

η είσοδος θα είναι 10 ευρώ παιδιά οικονομική κρίση υπάρχει και γίνετε προσπάθεια να κρατηθούν όσο γίνετε πιο χαμηλά οι τιμές απλά είναι και αυτό ανάλογα με τα έξοδα παραστάσεως όταν οι αίθουσες είναι πιο ακριβές η δεν βγαίνουν τα έξοδα απο χορηγούς τότε φτάνει μέχρι 15 ευρώ , αλλα φαντάζομαι και στο γιούνιβερς εκεί θα κυμαίνετε η είσοδος , αλλα θα μάθω και θα ενημερώσω στο φόρουμ

----------


## Polyneikos

Για ενα φιλο του αθληματος το ποσο είναι αστείο,αν φανταστει κανεις ότι γίνεται 2 φορες τον χρόνο.Εδω ενα σινεμα να πας και με τα φαγητα και τους καφεδες θελεις ένα 30αρι στο ατομο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Για ενα φιλο του αθληματος το ποσο είναι αστείο,αν φανταστει κανεις ότι γίνεται 2 φορες τον χρόνο.Εδω ενα σινεμα να πας και με τα φαγητα και τους καφεδες θελεις ένα 30αρι στο ατομο.



έτσι ακριβώς είναι κώστα και τα 10 και τα 15 ευρώ είναι αστείο ποσό αλλού δίνουμε πολύ περισσότερα και χωρίς να μας ευχαριστεί τόσο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Γιάννη, από όσο γνωρίζω σε άλλη ομοσποδνία, στη Γενική κατηγορία (κατηγορία πρωταθλητών) μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν, πέρα από τους νικητές των κατηγοριών, και αθλητές που έχουν στο παρελθόν κατακτήσει Γενικό τίτλο... και εσύ έχεις κερδίσει.
> 
> Ο Ηλίας ίσως μπορεί να μας πεί αν ισχύει αυτό στη ΝΑΒΒΑ.
> 
> ΜΒ



τώρα είδα αυτό το πόστ και εχω να πώ πολύ απλα όταν λέμε γενικός νικητής τότε μόνο οι νικητές των κατηγοριών μπορούν να συμμετέχουν και αυτό είναι το λογικό .
όταν όμως λέμε κατηγορία πρωταθλητών τότε μπορούν να συμμετέχουν και κάτοχοι γενικού τίτλου παλιότερων διοργανώσεων .

αυτό απ όσο ξέρω ίσχυε στην ναββα και ισχύει .

απλα στο ββ όλα είναι τόσο ρευστά που μπορεί και το μεγαλύτερο όνομα αν δεν είναι σε καλή μέρα να χάσει απο κάποιον που την συγκεκριμένη μέρα είναι σε καλύτερη φόρμα , όλοι κρίνονται με βάση την κατάσταση που βρίσκονται την συγκεκριμένη μέρα , μπορεί κάποιος να έχει όμως περιθώρια βελτίωσης και σε αγώνα του εξωτερικού να χτυπήσει και πρωτια , απλα 1 με 2 εβδομάδες πρίν να μην ήταν σε τόπ φόρμα , αυτα τα βλέπουμε και σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες με μεγάλα ονόματα

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> ακη επρεπε να κατεβεις και εσυ πως θα μαθαινουμε και εμεις οι μικροτεροι αν απουσιαζουν σημαντικοι αθλητες οπως εσυ ειδικα στιν κατηγορια fitness....


  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια!Δυστηχως θα ειμαι στους αγωνες της WABBA που ειναι την επομενη ημερα και καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν θα προλαβαινα :01. Sad:  με τιποτα!

----------


## Muscleboss

> τώρα είδα αυτό το πόστ και εχω να πώ πολύ απλα όταν λέμε γενικός νικητής τότε μόνο οι νικητές των κατηγοριών μπορούν να συμμετέχουν και αυτό είναι το λογικό .
> όταν όμως λέμε κατηγορία πρωταθλητών τότε μπορούν να συμμετέχουν και κάτοχοι γενικού τίτλου παλιότερων διοργανώσεων .


Ηλία εγώ κάπου μπερδέυτηκα. 
Από όσο γνωρίζω (και είχα ρωτήσει συγκεκριμένα για αυτό το θέμα) σε αγώνες άλλων ομοσπονδιών, δεν υπάρχει η διαφοροπόιηση που αναφέρεις και ο νικητής της κατηγορίας πρωταθλητών (που συμμετέχουν όλοι οι νικητές των κατηγοριών και παλιότεροι γενικοί νικητές) ανακυρήσσεται γενικός νικητής του αγώνα.

Και για να κάνω το ερώτημα πιο πρακτικό, ο Γιάννης Αναγνώστου έχοντας κερδίσει τον γενικό τίτλο πέρυσι, θα μπορεί (ανεξαρτήτου αποτελέσματος στη κατηγορία του) να συμμετάσχει για το Γενικό τίτλο;

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

εγω ξερω δεν γινεται.και να το δουμε αλλιως αν πχ βγω δευτερος δενεχει νοημα να παιξω γενικο εκτος και αν γινει για show τιμης ενεκεν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία εγώ κάπου μπερδέυτηκα. 
> Από όσο γνωρίζω (και είχα ρωτήσει συγκεκριμένα για αυτό το θέμα) σε αγώνες άλλων ομοσπονδιών, δεν υπάρχει η διαφοροπόιηση που αναφέρεις και ο νικητής της κατηγορίας πρωταθλητών (που συμμετέχουν όλοι οι νικητές των κατηγοριών και παλιότεροι γενικοί νικητές) ανακυρήσσεται γενικός νικητής του αγώνα.
> 
> Και για να κάνω το ερώτημα πιο πρακτικό, ο Γιάννης Αναγνώστου έχοντας κερδίσει τον γενικό τίτλο πέρυσι, θα μπορεί (ανεξαρτήτου αποτελέσματος στη κατηγορία του) να συμμετάσχει για το Γενικό τίτλο;
> 
> ΜΒ



όχι πάνο ποτε δεν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο στην ναββα ούτε στην ιφββ που κατέβαινα εγώ όσες φορές έχω παίξει γενικό είχα κερδίσει την κατηγορία μου και κατόπιν έπαιζα για το γενικό και ποτε δεν έτυχε να συμετέχει αθλητής έχοντας βγεί πχ δεύτερος στην κατηγορία του σε γενικό στον ίδιο αγώνα .

αυτό μόνο σε γκράν πρί η κατηγορίες πρωταθλητών κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που θα γίνει αύριο στην θεσσαλονίκη .
στην ναββα μπορεί να συμετέχουν στο όβερ ολ οι νικητές των κατηγοριών μαστερς τζούνιορ και κατηγορίες ανδρών απο τον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγω ξερω δεν γινεται.και να το δουμε αλλιως αν πχ βγω δευτερος δενεχει νοημα να παιξω γενικο εκτος και αν γινει για show τιμης ενεκεν.



έτσι γιάννη πολύ σωστα το είπες αν βγείς δεύτερος πχ στην κατηγορία σου δεν έχει νόημα μετα , θα μπορούσε ας πούμε τιμής ένεκεν αν δεν έπαιρνες καθόλου μέρος στον συγκεκριμένο αγώνα να έπαιζες μόνο σε κατηγορία όβερ ολ , απλα δεν έχω δεί κάτι τέτοιο ούτε σε παγκόσμια στην ναββα ούτε σε γιούνιβερς , αλλα το έχω δεί στην ναββα στην κατηγορία επαγγελματιών στο γιούνιβερς όπου εκεί δεν υπάρχουν και κατηγορίες είναι όλοι μια κατηγορία

----------


## Daniel

> Εδω ενα σινεμα να πας και με τα φαγητα και τους καφεδες θελεις ένα 30αρι στο ατομο.


Γι αυτο εχουμε κοψει σινεμαδες...και οχι μονο σινεμαδες, ουτε dvd δε νοικιαζουμε. Να ναι καλα το bittorrent και δε μας λειπει τπτ απο ταινιες, χαχα...αρα ταινια στο σπιτι και για φαγητο κανα quaker...

Ρωτησα επειδη ειμαι απο Κατερινη και δεν εχω ξαναδει αγωνες οποτε ψηνομαι τρελα να παω...αμα βρω και παρεα θα ειναι καλυτερα. Για να δουμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε μου αν δεν εχεις ξαναπαει πραγματικα θα είναι ωραία να βρεθεις,το τελευταιο πραγμα που θα σε νοιαξει είναι τα 10 ευρω γιατι είναι ενα show που δεν βλέπεις καθε μερα.Εξαλλου και παρεα να μην βρεις είναι σιγουρο ότι θα κολλησεις με την παρέα του bodybuilding,οπου δεις μπλουζακια-σημα κατατεθεν απλα να είσαι από κοντα !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Daniel

> οπου δεις μπλουζακια-σημα κατατεθεν απλα να είσαι από κοντα !!


Παιρνω μπλουζακι δωρο; :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  

Εχεις δικιο παντως..λοιπον θα τα πουμε εκει και καλη επιτυχεια στους συμμετεχοντες του φορουμ στους αγωνες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

> όχι πάνο ποτε δεν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο στην ναββα ούτε στην ιφββ που κατέβαινα εγώ όσες φορές έχω παίξει γενικό είχα κερδίσει την κατηγορία μου και κατόπιν έπαιζα για το γενικό και ποτε δεν έτυχε να συμετέχει αθλητής έχοντας βγεί πχ δεύτερος στην κατηγορία του σε γενικό στον ίδιο αγώνα .
> 
> αυτό μόνο σε γκράν πρί η κατηγορίες πρωταθλητών κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που θα γίνει αύριο στην θεσσαλονίκη .
> στην ναββα μπορεί να συμετέχουν στο όβερ ολ οι νικητές των κατηγοριών μαστερς τζούνιορ και κατηγορίες ανδρών απο τον συγκεκρημένο αγώνα


 
OK παιδιά. Εγώ τό έχω δεί να συμβαίνει και ήθελα να ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και στη ΝΑΒΒΑ.
(Νομίζω είχε γίνει και στον αγώνα της NABBΑ-ΠΕΣΔ 2004 στη Πάτρα, όταν ο Μαυροδήμος που είχε βγεί 2 στη κατηγορία του, έπαιξε στη γενική κατηγορία. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο αγώνας ήταν Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα. Ακόμα το έχω δεί σε αγώνες της WABBA που η τελική κατηγορία ονομάζεται και επίσημα κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών. Παράδειγμα Καγκελάρης Μάιος 2006 νομίζω)

Τι νόημα έχει; Απλά μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει να σταθεί και δίπλα στους νικητές των άλλων κατηγοριών και γιατί όχι να πάρει μια 2η θέση στο Γενικό κερδίζωντας τους νικητές των υπόλοιπων κατηγοριών.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

σωστο αυτο πανο νομιζω ομως μονο ο πρωτος γενικος ανακοινωνεται σε μας.

----------


## iakovosaek

οσο αφορα αυτο το θεμα εχω να πω οτι τα παιδια τις nabba ειναι πολλη φιλικα και σε κανουν να νιωθεις οτι εισαι σε δικο σου περιβαλον... και παντα προθυμα να σε βοηθησουν! αξιζει να ερθεις με λιγα λογια...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> OK παιδιά. Εγώ τό έχω δεί να συμβαίνει και ήθελα να ξέρω αν συμβαίνει και στη ΝΑΒΒΑ.
> (Νομίζω είχε γίνει και στον αγώνα της NABBΑ-ΠΕΣΔ 2004 στη Πάτρα, όταν ο Μαυροδήμος που είχε βγεί 2 στη κατηγορία του, έπαιξε στη γενική κατηγορία. Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο αγώνας ήταν Πανελήνιο Πρωτάθλημα. Ακόμα το έχω δεί σε αγώνες της WABBA που η τελική κατηγορία ονομάζεται και επίσημα κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών. Παράδειγμα Καγκελάρης Μάιος 2006 νομίζω)
> 
> Τι νόημα έχει; Απλά μπορεί κάποιος να θέλει να σταθεί και δίπλα στους νικητές των άλλων κατηγοριών και γιατί όχι να πάρει μια 2η θέση στο Γενικό κερδίζωντας τους νικητές των υπόλοιπων κατηγοριών.
> 
> ΜΒ



δεν το θυμάμαι αυτό μπορεί και να έγινε στην πάτρα γιατι ήμουν εκεί ,εκείνος ο αγώνας είχε γίνει με συνεργασία 2 ομοσπονδιών ,είχε δυνατό επίπεδο και οι αθλητες ήταν κοντα .
 απλα αν κάποιος βγεί δεύτερος στην κατηγορία ηδη έχει ενα μείον για το γενικό όταν πρόκειτε για τους ίδιους αθλητές την ίδια μέρα να αγωνιστεί .

εγω θα χαρακτήριζα την μια περίπτωση γενικός νικητής η οβερ όλ,  όπου αυστηρα μόνο οι νικητες των κατηγοριών συμετέχουν και την άλλη περίπτωση κατηγορία πρωταθλητών όπου θα μπορούν να συμμετέχουν αυτοί που έχουν χρηστεί πρωταθλητές , με το κρητήριο ότι σε προηγούμενο αγώνα είχαν  πάρει γενικό , αρκεί βέβαια να μην είναι πρό αμνημονεύτων χρόνων γιατι τότε δεν θα μπορεί να είναι εγγύηση η καλή φόρμα και το επίπεδο του αθλητή , ώστε να σταθεί σε μια τέτοια κατηγορία

----------


## george73

:08. Turtle: ο σιωτης θα ειναι ο νικητης. ειναι σε τρομερη κατασταση.μπραβο πανο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

> ο σιωτης θα ειναι ο νικητης. ειναι σε τρομερη κατασταση.μπραβο πανο


γιατι τον ειδες η ειδες τους αλλους.ο πανος τι σχεση εχει.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ο σιωτης θα ειναι ο νικητης. ειναι σε τρομερη κατασταση.μπραβο πανο


καλα δεν ειναι ανάγκη να προτρεχεις τοσο, ασε να δουμε και τους υπόλοιπους  :01. Mr. Green: 

καλος ηρθες στο φορουμ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> γιατι τον ειδες η ειδες τους αλλους.ο πανος τι σχεση εχει.


Γιαννη όταν το μελος λεει Πανος προφανως εννοει τον Σιωτη,όχι τον Muscleboss.
Παντως θα παίξουν φετος πολυ δυνατα ονοματα και αυτο κανει τον αγωνα συναρπαστικο !!

----------


## ioannis1

παρεξηγηση  :01. Unsure: .Σας περιμενουμε ολους εκει :05. Biceps:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ενας κριτής (σε τεραστια κατασταση) και δυο αθλητες (επίσης σε τεραστια κατασταση) που θα λαβουν μερος στον αγωνα στην κατερινη:



τριανταφυλλου-τσουνος-αναγνωστου, η φωτογραφια ειναι απο εχθες στο πανελλήνιο της IFBB.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> παρεξηγηση .Σας περιμενουμε ολους εκει


και σου ειπα ρε Γιαννη, ΒΓΑΛΤΟ  το μαμημενο το μπουφαν το τζιν.

----------


## giannis64

και την μπλουζα!!!!

----------


## KATERINI 144

θα τα βγαλει στον αγωνα ρε σεις μη τον πιέζεται!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> και σου ειπα ρε Γιαννη, ΒΓΑΛΤΟ το μαμημενο το μπουφαν το τζιν.





> και την μπλουζα!!!!





> θα τα βγαλει στον αγωνα ρε σεις μη τον πιέζεται!!


 
Ο Γιαννης ξερει να μιλαει στην σκηνη !! :05. Biceps:

----------


## efklidis oyst

καλα εκανε και δεν το εβγαλε τι θελειε να κομπλαρανε ορισμενοι εκει μεσα,το σαββατο στη κατερινη δεν θα το φοραει και θα κρυβωνται μερικοι

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

με τον γιωργο τουλιατο στο πανελληνιο της ifbb.ξερει κανεις τι βγηκε;

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Οπως βλεπεις φιλε γιαννη εχεις μεγαλη παρεα στο φορουμ.
Απο μεριας μου σου ευχομαι καλυ επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου το Σαββατο,αν και αποτι φαινεται  λεπτομερειες διορθωνεις τωρα πια.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  
Εχει να πεσει σφυριγμα

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω τεραστιε.χθες σου χαλασα λιγο το γευμα θα επανορθωσω κατερινη :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
φετος εχω πιο πολυ μαζα αποπερυσι πραγμα που με προβληματιζει ως προς τη γραμμωση.ακομα 90 κιλα ειμαι.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> ευχαριστω τεραστιε.χθες σου χαλασα λιγο το γευμα θα επανορθωσω κατερινη



 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε καθε Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα την τιμητικη του έχει παντα ο περσινος Γενικος Νικητης,πόσο μαλιστα όταν καλείται να υπερασπιστεί τον τίτλο του.....
Ενα μινι φωτογραφικο αφιερωμα στον Γιαννη Αναγνωστου από την περσινη του εμφανιση στο* Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα*  αλλα και στο *Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα  στην Σλοβακια* και ελπίζουμε να φερει και φετος το κύπελλο στο  :bodybuilding.gr:  !!
Γιαννη go for it !!  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αντε να θυμόμαστε τα προηγούμενα μέχρι να έρθουν τα επόμενα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω παιδια πως ημουν ετσι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Littlejohn

H most muscular είναι όοοολα τα λεφτά...Πσσσσσ... Φοβερός... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: Α ρε θηριο θα τα πουμε απο κοντα και ενωειτε οτι θα παιξω και εγω στους μικρουληδες σε προσκηναμε ολοι

----------


## ioannis1

παιδια λιγο να σας προσγειωσω φετος δεν εχω την περσυνη φορμα αλλα θα το παλαιψω. :02. Welcome:  :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

Γιαννη θεε μας αρχηγε μας ωπως και να εισαι παντα εισαι κοματια

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> παιδια λιγο να σας προσγειωσω φετος δεν εχω την περσυνη φορμα αλλα θα το παλαιψω.


μαγκες παμε  κατερινη να βρουμε την περσινη φορμα του Γιαννη
ψαξε λιγο ρε σε καμια ντουλαπα θα ειναι. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

Η μετριοφροσυνη ειναι μεγαλη αρετη  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## efklidis oyst

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

> Γιαννη θεε μας αρχηγε μας ωπως και να εισαι παντα εισαι κοματια


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: ουτε ο παοκ να ημουν :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> ουτε ο παοκ να ημουν


χαχαχα εισαι φιλε  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ετσι θα ερθει πάλι ευκλειδη, τεζα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> ετσι θα ερθει πάλι ευκλειδη, τεζα


παντα τεζα ειπαμε θα κλαινε μερικοι

----------


## giannis64

η κερκιδα θα πρεπει να ειναι πιο οργανωμενη απο οτι ηταν την κυριακη. 
θα πρεπει να ειναι ΘΕΡΜΗ!!!!!  Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΥΤΗ!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> η κερκιδα θα πρεπει να ειναι πιο οργανωμενη απο οτι ηταν την κυριακη. 
> θα πρεπει να ειναι ΘΕΡΜΗ!!!!!  Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΥΤΗ!



με ντού θα μπούμε θύρα 4 θα γίνει στο mediteranean   προβλέπετε να γίνει χαμός και κεί απο συμμετοχές αλλα ο γιάννης θα έχει άλλη ψυχολογία γιατι παίζει έδρα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## mantus3

φιμες λενε οτι θα παιζει  μονος του...

----------


## Polyneikos

^^^ Οι φημες λενε ότι θα παιζουν πολλοι και εντυπωσιακοι αθλητες.
Η μαχη θα είναι δυσκολη και θα κερδισει αυτος που θα βρεθει στην καλύτερη φόρμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

+1 :03. Thumb up: ας σοβαρευτουμε σιγουρα θα το απολαυσουμε, απο κει και περα ξερω τις περιορισμενες δυνατοτητες μου και ειμαι πολυ προσγειωμενος.και θα παρακαλουσα τους φιλους μου που ξερω μαγαπανε γιαυτο ειναι ετσι υπερβολικοι να ασχοληθουν με τους τεραστιους αθλητες που θα συμετεχουν, σιωτη,τσουρη,μοκα,και ενα παλιο μεγαθηριο που παντα οταν βλεπω φωτος του τρομαζω.οπως ειπε ο ηλιας θα κατεβουν πολλοι απο την ιφββ που απο τα80+ που ειδα φωτος μετα ειναι τρομεροι αθλητες.προβλεπεται αγωνας πολυ υψηλου επιπεδου και χαιρομαι γιαυτο.σιγουρα ομως θα το παλεψω.

----------


## KATERINI 144

τεραστιε +1000 σε ολα, εκτος απο το περιορισμένες που έγραψες.   :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## efklidis oyst

πανω απο ολλα θα το απολαυσουμε και ενωειτε οτι ο αγωνας θα ειναι τελειος ωπως παντα εμεις οτι γραφουμε ειναι γιατι σε θαυμαζουμε και εγω δεν θα ξεχασω οτι στο πρωτο μου αγωνα που δεν ειχα ιδεα μου ειχες δωσει συμβουλες γιαυτο σαγαπανε ολλοι εδω μεσα εισαι απο τα καλα παιδια,και παντα με το χαμογελο αα και να μη ξεχνιωμαστε εισαι τεεεεεεερρρααααααστιοοοοοςςς :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## efklidis oyst

γεια σου ρε φωτη πεστα ειναι θηριο

----------


## ioannis1

> πανω απο ολλα θα το απολαυσουμε και ενωειτε οτι ο αγωνας θα ειναι τελειος ωπως παντα εμεις οτι γραφουμε ειναι γιατι σε θαυμαζουμε και εγω δεν θα ξεχασω οτι στο πρωτο μου αγωνα που δεν ειχα ιδεα μου ειχες δωσει συμβουλες γιαυτο σαγαπανε ολλοι εδω μεσα εισαι απο τα καλα παιδια,και παντα με το χαμογελο αα και να μη ξεχνιωμαστε εισαι τεεεεεεερρρααααααστιοοοοοςςς


με τιμα να με βλεπετε ετσι σας ευχαριστω. :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

Εχω και συναδερφους απο κατερινη που ολοι λενε τα καλυτερα για σενα και μαλιστα στον εναν εκανες και ιδιετερα παλια ειναι στο στρατο τωρα.

----------


## KATERINI 144

το θεμα ειναι να εχει κάποιος τη σοβαρότητα και το μυαλό ώστε να εκπροσωπεί επάξια αυτο που πρεσβεύει, το άθλημα,  όλα τα άλλα έπονται. 




> +1ας  σοβαρευτουμε σιγουρα θα το απολαυσουμε, 
> 
> 
> προβλεπεται αγωνας πολυ  υψηλου επιπεδου και χαιρομαι γιαυτο.σιγουρα ομως θα το παλεψω.





 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efklidis oyst

αυτο ενωειτε φωτη πανο απο ολλα η σοβαροτητα

----------


## iakovosaek

> με ντού θα μπούμε θύρα 4 θα γίνει στο mediteranean   προβλέπετε να γίνει χαμός και κεί απο συμμετοχές αλλα ο γιάννης θα έχει άλλη ψυχολογία γιατι παίζει έδρα


ηλια σιγουρα θα γινει χαμος... απο κομοτηνη ξερω σιγουρα 4 αθλητες που θα παρουμε μερος... +καμια 20αρια που θα ερθουν να μας εμψηχοσουν! βεβαια κανεις δεν ειναι επιπεδου αναγνωστου μιλαμε για ποιο light κατηγοριες παρολα αυτα ειναι ολοι σε καλη φορμα. επισεις θα παρουν μερος αθλητες απο χιο που ερχονται μονο και μονο για τους αγωνες. γενικα πιστευω φετος δεν θα χωραμε στιν σκηνη!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## satheo

einai episimo pleon oti kateweni stin NABBA kai 3 athlites apo to MOKAS GYM  :08. Toast: 
mazi tous erxomai kai egw paidia na thimithoume kai ligo pws einai NABBA

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> einai episimo pleon oti kateweni stin NABBA kai 3 athlites apo to MOKAS GYM 
> mazi tous erxomai kai egw paidia na thimithoume kai ligo pws einai NABBA



ναι το ξέρω χάρη μου το είπε ο βαγγέλης μακάρι να γίνει ενας καλός αγώνας και έτσι να μείνει όπως και όλοι που γίνονται στην ελλάδα γιατι πρεσβεύουν το άθλημά μας , εγω σε όλους εύχομαι να πάνε καλά και βλέπω τελευταία γίνονται φιλότιμες προσπάθειες και εχει ανέβει ψηλά ο πήχης  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> ναι το ξέρω χάρη μου το είπε ο βαγγέλης μακάρι να γίνει ενας καλός αγώνας και έτσι να μείνει όπως και όλοι που γίνονται στην ελλάδα γιατι πρεσβεύουν το άθλημά μας , εγω σε όλους εύχομαι να πάνε καλά και βλέπω τελευταία γίνονται φιλότιμες προσπάθειες και εχει ανέβει ψηλά ο πήχης


Μακαρι να μπορεσω να ερθω στον αγωνα.Θα παει κανεις απο Λαρισα???
Επισης δεν ηξερα οτι στην Λαρισαρα εχουμε bodybuilding και ειδικα απο οτι ειδα και την Κυριακη με καλους αθλητες σε καλο επιπεδο!!!

----------


## iakovosaek

αντε παιδια κουραγιο 2 μερες διαιτα ακομα! και μετα βουρ στον πατσα!!!!-)

----------


## efklidis oyst

εγω παλι τυχερος ειμαι ποτε δεν κανω διετα παντα ετσι ειμαι σαβουριαζω οτι βρισκω μπροστα μου ουτε υγρα μαζεβει τιποτα θα μου εξηγησει καποιος πως κγενειν αυτο?

----------


## ioannis1

εχεις υψηλο μεταβολισμο.τα καιει ολα.ισως η τ3 σου ναναι στα ανωτερα φυσιολογικα
επιπεδο.δουλεψε τα ποδια σου παντως.επανω εισαι κομενος κατω οχι :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> εχεις υψηλο μεταβολισμο.τα καιει ολα.ισως η τ3 σου ναναι στα ανωτερα φυσιολογικα
> επιπεδο.δουλεψε τα ποδια σου παντως.επανω εισαι κομενος κατω οχι


αχ ρε γιαννη με αυτα τα ποδια τι τραβαω τα και δεν ξερω τι γινεται ισως να μη τα γυμναζω σωστα εκαι που παω να αρπαξω παθενω τενοτιτιδες τραβηματα οχι χοντρες ζημιες ψιλα αλλα με πανε πισω και δεν περνουν γμτ

----------


## Muscleboss

H ζωντανή μετάδοση του αγώνα θα ξεκινήσει αύριο Σάββατο μεταξύ 7:30μμ και 8:00μμ ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα του αγώνα και θα διαρκήσει ώς το τέλος του.

Το λίνκ της σύνδεσης θα ανακοινωθεί τόσο εδώ, όσο και στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ. 

Εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο δυνατοτητας replay του αγώνα σε όσους δε μπορέσουν να τον παρακολουθήσουν. 

Είναι και η Eurovision στη μέση.  :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> * Εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο δυνατοτητας replay του αγώνα σε όσους δε μπορέσουν να τον παρακολουθήσουν.* 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Πολλή καλή σκέψη Παναγιώτη, αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα θα εξυπηρετούσε αρκετό κόσμο.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Littlejohn

Ωραία, ωραία  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: ...Θα ανοίξει και το chat?  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

Στον αγώνα θα παίξουν και 3 Σαμιωτάκια (2 άντρες, 1 γυναίκα)... 
Ο ένας μάλλον, πάει για πρωτιά. Προχτές που μιλήσαμε στο γυμναστήριο, τον είδα σε φοβερή κατάσταση.

Μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση η προπόνηση του. Ένταση 0 - συγκέντρωση 110%. Επαναλήψεις, αργέςςς, σε βαθμό κακουργήματος...Πως καταφέρνει και κόβει σε τέτοιο βαθμό χωρίς να ρίχνει στάλα ιδρώτα, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω...

----------


## greekmusclenet

Παλικάρια ξέρει κανείς να μας πει αν θα έχει προκριματικά το πρωί και τι ώρα ή κατευθείαν όλα το βράδυ. Τί ώρα θα ξεκινήσει ο αγώνας;

----------


## iakovosaek

δεν εχει προκριματικα φιλε, αν δεν κανω λαθος στις 7 ξεκινανε οι αγωνες ( διαχωρισμος σε κατηγοριες κτλ)

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Η έναρξη σύμφωνα με την αφίσα της διοργάνωσης είναι στις 8:00μμ

----------


## ioannis1

8 λενε να δουμε περυσι 9 αρχισε.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Σε καθε Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα την τιμητικη του έχει παντα ο περσινος Γενικος Νικητης,πόσο μαλιστα όταν καλείται να υπερασπιστεί τον τίτλο του.....
> Ενα μινι φωτογραφικο αφιερωμα στον Γιαννη Αναγνωστου από την περσινη του εμφανιση στο* Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα* αλλα και στο *Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα στην Σλοβακια* και ελπίζουμε να φερει και φετος το κύπελλο στο  !!
> Γιαννη go for it !!


  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

φετος δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....γερασαμε. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> φετος δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....γερασαμε.


μια χαρα εισαι ρε Γιαννη,λογικα εκτος απροοπτου θα ειμαι και γω εκει αυριο να σε υποστηριξω :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> φετος δυσκολα τα πραγματα.....γερασαμε.



Γιαννη σκεφτομαστε μονο θετικα σημερα και αυριο  :01. Wink:  Σιγουρα θα εισαι καλυτερος φετος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαριστω ρε φιλαρακι πανταπεφτω λιγο τετιοες μερες :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη οι τίτλοι σου τοσα χρόνια μαλλον δείχνουν ότι κακως "πεφτεις" τις τελευταιες ημερες της προετοιμασίας!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Μαρία

> Γιαννη οι τίτλοι σου τοσα χρόνια μαλλον δείχνουν ότι κακως "πεφτεις" τις τελευταιες ημερες της προετοιμασίας!!



+1000 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## jemstone

Εγώ παιδιά βρίσκομαι στο αμάξι με το φορητό pc και στο δρόμο προς Κατερίνη…σε καμία ώρα φτάνω

----------


## Qlim4X

δασκαλε γερα με τσαμπουκα δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις κανεναν

θελω να δω την φετινη σου κατασταση σε αυτι την ποζα που ειναι η καλητερη σου για μενα

----------


## efklidis oyst

κομαααααααααααατιαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## DusWS

γειααααααα σου γιανναρε...


αντε και με το γενικο....

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εγώ παιδιά βρίσκομαι στο αμάξι με το φορητό pc και στο δρόμο προς Κατερίνη…σε καμία ώρα φτάνω


είχαμε τυχαια συνάντηση στης 24:00 με την τζουλια  :02. Welcome: 

τζουλια κακος πήγατε για ύπνο, ο ηλιας μας έλεγε ιστορίες μέχρι της 4 το πρωί, θα περνούσατε υπέροχα....   :01. Fear:  (αλλος δε μίλησε πεντε ατομα ακούγαμε τον ηλια να λεει..... ελεος με τον λυκο..... )

 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## thegravijia

καλη επιτυχια Γιαννη!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mantus3

> είχαμε τυχαια συνάντηση στης 24:00 με την τζουλια 
> 
> τζουλια κακος πήγατε για ύπνο, ο ηλιας μας έλεγε ιστορίες μέχρι της 4 το πρωί, θα περνούσατε υπέροχα....   (αλλος δε μίλησε πεντε ατομα ακούγαμε τον ηλια να λεει..... ελεος με τον λυκο..... )


εγω θα φοβομουν να ειμαι με τον λυκο εξω μεχρι τις 4....

----------


## Muscleboss

τα πρώτα τεστ δούλεψαν άψογα, θα ανακοινωθεί το λινκ σύνδεσης στην ζωντανή μετάδοση κάπου μεταξύ 19:30 - 20:00. Θα ανακοινωθεί και στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρου.

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

> τα πρώτα τεστ δούλεψαν άψογα, θα ανακοινωθεί το λινκ σύνδεσης στην ζωντανή μετάδοση κάπου μεταξύ 19:30 - 20:00. Θα ανακοινωθεί και στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρου.
> 
> ΜΒ


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Αναγνώστου λίγες ώρες πριν τον αγώνα.. Φρέσκιες φρεσκιες, μόλις μου τις έστειλε ο giannis64.

----------


## NASSER

Ο Γιαννης δειχνει μεγαλυτερος απο καθε αλλη φορα! Πολυ ωραια τα ποδια  :03. Thumb up:  και σκεφτειτε πως οι φωτο αδικουν την πραγματικη εικονα!

----------


## Muscleboss

Έχουμε κάποια προβλήματα με το δίκτυο αφάλειας του ξενοδοχείου... δε μπορούν να μας ανοίξουν port για να στείλουμε την εικόνα σε όλους....

Παιδιά το παλεύουμε, αλλά δε ξέρω τι θα γίνει.... :01. Unsure: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Littlejohn

Τι γίνεται, θα παίξει τελικά το λίνκ???

Να φύγω για gym ή να περιμένω?  :01. Unsure:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Δε γνωρίζουμε ακόμα LittleJohn, το ξενοδοχείο δε μας ανοίγει Port και προσπαθούμε μηπως καταφέρουμε με άλλο τρόπο...

Ζητάμε συγνωμη για αυτό το απρόοπτο, μας είχαν πει ότι το δ΄κτυο θα ήταν διαθέσιμο για τη σύνδεση, αλλά τώρα επικαλούνται θέματα ασφαλείας.

Συνεχίζουμε να προσπαθούμε γι τη σύνδεση, αλλά δε μπορούμε να την εγγυηθούμε. Πήγαινε gym, και έλα αργότερα να δείς αν καταφέραμε τπτ.

ΜΒ

----------


## kostaszante

παιδια τι γεινετε με τιν συνδεση?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενημερωση των μελων του φόρουμ:
Όπως σας εχουμε ενημερωσει εδω και καποιο χρονικο διαστημα σε συννενοηση με την Nabba αλλα και των ιδιοκτητων των ξενοδοχειακων μοναδων όπου πραγματοποιείται το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα είχε προγραμματιστει Live Μεταδοση του αγωνα.
Ειχαμε εξηγησει τις τεχνικες προδιαγραφες που θα ηταν απαραίτητες προκειμενου να υλοποιηθει αυτο το Project και μας ειχαν διαβεβαιωσει ότι είναι εφικτο.
Δυστυχως σημερα και μετα από καποια επιτυχημενα τεστ ενημερωθηκαμε ότι για λόγους ασφαλείας του δικτυου και όλου του μηχανογραφικου συστηματος του ξενοδοχείου δεν μπορεί να μας δοθει πρόσβαση με τον τρόπο που είχε συμφωνηθει γιατι προφανως δεν είχαν καταλαβει τι ακριβως ζηταμε (χωρις να σημαινει ότι το να δοθει μια πορτα για Link σε κανει εαυλωτο...)
Προς το παρον προσπαθουμε να δοθει μια λύση με εναλλακτικο τρόπο,κατι που δεν μας εχουν εγγυηθει ότι είναι εφικτο τόσο αμεσα.
Ζηταμε προκαταβολικα συγνωμη και ελπίζουμε να βρεθει μια λύση συντομα..Θα υπαρξει συντομα και αλλη ενημερωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο απ΄οτι είδα όσο έγραφα το τελευταιο ποστ προλαβες να επεξηγησεις καποια πραγματα.

----------


## S_911

Και ο Άγιος φοβέρα θέλει !!! Τρίξτε τους λίγο τα δόντια...  δεν είστε χορεύτριες...  αλλά μποντυμπιλντερς!!!!

----------


## bg75dec

παει 9 η ωρα..να περιμενομε ή μπαααα...???

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Η ζωντανή μετάδοση δε θα μπορέσει να γίνει. Δεν είναι θέμα φοβέρας, απλά δε μας ανοίγουν τη σύνδεση όπως θέλαμε.

Ωστόσο θα καταρφαεί σε βίντεο μεγάλο κομμάτι του αγώνα, αν όχι όλος και θα μπορείτε να τον παρακολουθήσετε από τη σελίδα, από αύριο.

Ζητάμε συγνώμη για αυτή την ακύρωση, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που επιχειρήθηκε κάτι τέτοιο...

Τα μέσα στα επόμενα λεπτά θα εμφανιστούν οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες του αγώνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## tottizaf

> Ενημερωση των μελων του φόρουμ:
> Όπως σας εχουμε ενημερωσει εδω και καποιο χρονικο διαστημα σε συννενοηση με την Nabba αλλα και των ιδιοκτητων των ξενοδοχειακων μοναδων όπου πραγματοποιείται το Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα είχε προγραμματισει Live Μεταδοση του αγωνα.
> Ειχαμε εξηγησει τις τεχνικες προδιαγραφες που θα ηταν απαραίτητες προκειμενου να υλοποιηθει αυτο το Project και μας ειχαν διαβεβαιωσει ότι είναι εφικτο.
> Δυστυχως σημερα και μετα από καποια επιτυχημενα τεστ ενημερωθηκαμε ότι για λόγους ασφαλείας του δικτυου και όλου του μηχανογραφικου συστηματος του ξενοδοχείου δεν μπορεί να μας δοθει πρόσβαση με τον τρόπο που είχε συμφωνηθει γιατι προφανως δεν είχαν καταλαβει τι ακριβως ζηταμε (χωρις να σημαινει ότι το να δοθει μια πορτα για Link σε κανει εαυλωτο...)
> Προς το παρον προσπαθουμε να δοθει μια λύση με εναλλακτικο τρόπο,κατι που δεν μας εχουν εγγυηθει ότι είναι εφικτο τόσο αμεσα.
> Ζηταμε προκαταβολικα συγνωμη και ελπίζουμε να βρεθει μια λύση συντομα..Θα υπαρξει συντομα και αλλη ενημερωση.


Παιδια η πορτα εχει ανοιξει για τη συνδεση οσον αφορα το ξενοδοχειο! το προβλημα μας ειναι οτι το δικτυο μας εχει στηθει με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να υπαρχουν καποια στανταρ ασφαλειας! προσπαθουμε να το λυσουμε!

----------


## Muscleboss

juniors fitness.

Πολυκαλος αθλητης ο Μαντρουκας απο την Κρήτη (αρθστερά τη φώτο) που κέρδισε το γενικό στο Κtistakis Challenge.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Παιδια η πορτα εχει ανοιξει για τη συνδεση οσον αφορα το ξενοδοχειο! το προβλημα μας ειναι οτι το δικτυο μας εχει στηθει με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να υπαρχουν καποια στανταρ ασφαλειας! προσπαθουμε να το λυσουμε!


Φίλε η Port 80 είναι για Internet explorer, θελουμε Port forwarding στην Local IP μας οπως σου εξηγησαμε και μας αρνηθηκατε, μη το κουράζουμε. Επικαλεστηκατε λόγους ασφαλείας και τέλειωσε.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

μαστερς fitness 2ος απο αριστερα , βαγγέλης Μόκκας.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Και μιας και αναφερθηκε και ο Πανος  να πουμε και εμεις ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε αυτο το ξενοδοχειο για τις αρτιες υποδομες του και την συνεπεια που το διακρινει.
Ενας απλος συμφουρωμιτης.

ΜΠΡΑΒΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ.

----------


## Muscleboss

τα fitness ξεκίνησαν. είναι 3 κατηγορίες fitness αντρων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε που καλυπτεις κατα αυτο τον τρόπο τον αγωνα παρολα τα απρόοπτα της τελευταιας στιγμης...
Επειδη τραβαω και εγω φωτο στους αγωνες είναι μανικι να τις περνας κατευθειαν στο λαπτοπ,να τις κατεβαζεις σε αναλυση και να τις κανεις upload στο φόρουμ σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Ηλίας μου μετέφερε ότι είναι πάνω από 80 οι συμμετοχές.

Πολλές είναι οι συμμετοχές fitness.

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Να σε καλά Παναγιώτη μας βάζεις στο κλίμα για τα καλά!!!!!*

----------


## Muscleboss

fitness αντρών.

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάθομαστε μαζί με το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και μεταφέρω το μήνυμά του:

Σπύρος: "Πολύ καλή διοργάνωση με πολλούς αθλητές και έμφαση στο fitness. Χαιρετώ όλα τα μλέη του Bodybuilding.gr. 
Σε καταπλητική κατάσταση είδα τον Κρητικό που συμμετείχε στα Juniors, στο σώμα του μπορούσες να κάνεις ανατομία!"

(Μπορεί να μην καταφέραμε live μεταδοση video άλλά έχουμε Live σχολιασμό από Σ. Μπουρνάζο)  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

αυτα ειναι  :03. Bowdown: 
*Ναι όντος ο Κρητικός στα junior αστέρι το μελών του διαγράφεται λαμπρό*

----------


## Μαρία

Πανο ευχαριστουμε τοσο εσενα οσο και τον κυριο Μπουρναζο που η κριτικη του μετραει για ολους μας!!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

παιδια δεν καταφερα να ερθω να παιξω λογο συζηγηκων υποχρεοσεων παντρευωμε βλεπεται και με τρεχει η γυναικα μου του χρονου θα ειμαι παρων

----------


## efklidis oyst

> παιδια δεν καταφερα να ερθω να παιξω λογο συζηγηκων υποχρεοσεων παντρευωμε βλεπεται και με τρεχει η γυναικα μου του χρονου θα ειμαι παρων


και εχω ξενερωσει που ειμαι σπιτι παντως ευχαριστουμε που μας βαζετε στο κλιμα ο θεος γιαννης κοματια ειναι παλι

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Να ζήσετε και καλούς απογόνους*

----------


## NASSER

Πάνο ευχαριστουμε για τη προσπαθεια σου για αμεση ενημερωση του αγωνα!
Χαιρετισματα σε ολη τη παρεα του φορουμ που ειναι παρουσα στον αγωνα, οπως και στον κυριο Μπουρναζο!

Οσο για τις συμμετοχες πιστευω ευκολα ηδη διακρινονται τα φαβορι!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο Γιάννης είναι σε φοβερή κατάσταση, δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα στη σκηνή.

Στην καλύτερη του κατάσταση ακούσαμε ότι είναι και ο παλιός πρωταθλητής Βασίλης Ζαχείλας που περιμένουμε να τον δούμε σε επόμενη κατηγορία.

----------


## Muscleboss

ο χώρος διεξαγωγής του αγώνα δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλος, αλλά είναι κατάμεστος και ο κόσμος έχει δημιουργήσει πολύ ζεστή ατμόσφαιρά υποστηρίζωντας έντονα τους αθλητές!

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Άντε Παναγιώτη και σε ανώτερα σε* *live* *μεταδώσει του* *Mr**.**olympia 
*

----------


## efklidis oyst

> *Να ζήσετε και καλούς απογόνους*


ευχαριστω φιλε μου και ασυ οτι επιθυμεις

----------


## efklidis oyst

> ευχαριστω φιλε μου και ασυ οτι επιθυμεις


μπραβο ρε πανο

----------


## Muscleboss

performance fitness.

η 2η κατηγορία φιτνεςς του αγώνα.

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up: ευχαριστουμε Κωστα και Παναγιωτη για την αναμεταδωση...τι να το κανουμε το βιντεο εαν εχουμε εσας!!! 
.....ραδιοφωνικα την επομενη φορα...οπως στο ποδοσφαιρο χιχι ("και τωρα η διπλη δικεφαλων...και ναιιιι ο Αναγνωστου ιδρωνει, ξεπεταγονται φλεβες, ..κλπ κλπ...) :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Στην καλύτερη του κατάσταση ακούσαμε ότι είναι και ο παλιός πρωταθλητής Βασίλης Ζαχείλας που περιμένουμε να τον δούμε σε επόμενη κατηγορία.


 
Μεγαλο comeback,περιμενουμε να τον δουμε!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> ευχαριστουμε Κωστα και Παναγιωτη για την αναμεταδωση...τι να το κανουμε το βιντεο εαν εχουμε εσας!!! 
> .....ραδιοφωνικα την επομενη φορα...οπως στο ποδοσφαιρο χιχι ("και τωρα η διπλη δικεφαλων...και ναιιιι ο Αναγνωστου ιδρωνει, ξεπεταγονται φλεβες, ..κλπ κλπ...)


Bανυ εμενα δεν χρειαζεται να με ευχαριστείς,δεν είμαι στον αγωνα,ο Πανος το τρωει λουκι :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: .ΕΜεις θα τα πουμε αυριο :01. Wink:

----------


## efklidis oyst

γιαννη ζουμε για να σε δουμε  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

παιδιά το υλικό που ανεβάζω εγώ είναι απλά να πάρετε μια άμεση γεύση. υπάρχουν 2 άλλες ψηφιακές μηχανές και μία κάμερα που τραβάει υλικό για το φόρουμ το οποίο θα μφανιστεί σιγά σιγά τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## efklidis oyst

> παιδιά το υλικό που ανεβάζω εγώ είναι απλά να πάρετε μια άμεση γεύση. υπάρχουν 2 άλλες ψηφιακές μηχανές και μία κάμερα που τραβάει υλικό για το φόρουμ το οποίο θα μφανιστεί σιγά σιγά τις επόμενες ημέρες.


και αυτο πανο αρκετο ειναι αλλες φορες δεν ειχαμε ουτε αυτο

----------


## Littlejohn

Στη 2η κατηγορία φιτνες, ο 3ος από αριστερά είναι ένα από τα παιδιά από τη Σάμο που ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο πόστ πριν λίγες μέρες... Από το δικό μας γυμναστήριο.  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile: 

Δεν ξέρω αλλά μου φαίνεται σαν να μην έχει κάνει υδατανθράκωση! Ή είναι η ιδέα μου?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Muscleboss

fitness athletic

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κάθομαστε μαζί με το Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και μεταφέρω το μήνυμά του:
> 
> Σπύρος: "Πολύ καλή διοργάνωση με πολλούς αθλητές και έμφαση στο fitness. Χαιρετώ όλα τα μλέη του Bodybuilding.gr. 
> Σε καταπλητική κατάσταση είδα τον Κρητικό που συμμετείχε στα Juniors, στο σώμα του μπορούσες να κάνεις ανατομία!"
> 
> (Μπορεί να μην καταφέραμε live μεταδοση video άλλά έχουμε Live σχολιασμό από Σ. Μπουρνάζο)


Χαιρετισμους στον Σπύρο Μπουρναζο και τον ευχαριστουμε που είναι τοσο ενεργος μς το άθλημα!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

μόλις ανέβηκε η κατηγορία fitness super body στη σκηνή.

Συμμετέχει ο Φάνης Αντωνόπουλος.

Οι φωτογραφίες αδικούν τους αθλητές.

----------


## Muscleboss

Συμμετέχει και ο αθλητής βαγγέλης Χαλκιάς στην κατηγορία. Τον έχω δεί και σε καλύτερη φόρμα.

----------


## efklidis oyst

> μόλις ανέβηκε η κατηγορία fitness super body στη σκηνή.
> 
> Συμμετέχει ο Φάνης Αντωνόπουλος.
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες αδικούν τους αθλητές.


ωντος

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο πρωτος απο αριστερα όπως κοιταμε με το κοκκινο μαγιο είναι ο Γρηγοριαδης.
Επίσης δίπλα από τον Φανη,στα αριστερα του,είναι ο Βαγγέλης Χαλκιας !!
Πολυ καλοι αθλητες και οι τρεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συμμετέχει και ο αθλητής βαγγέλης Χαλκιάς στην κατηγορία. Τον έχω δεί και σε καλύτερη φόρμα.


Οντως Πανο,μας εχει συνηθισει να κατεβαινει πολυ γραμμωμενος,τωρα δεν φαινεται τόσο,ότι μπορω να καταλαβω από τις φωτο.

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Εδώ στην κατηγορία* *fitness* *super**body* *προβλέπω να καθαρίζει εύκολα ο Αντωνόπουλος *

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Εδώ στην κατηγορία* *fitness* *super**body* *προβλέπω να καθαρίζει εύκολα ο Αντωνόπουλος*


και ο 2ος από αριστερά στη φώτο είναι πολύ καλός. έρχονται κι άλλες φωτος απο την κατηγορία. Ο χρόνος μεταξύ τραβήγματος φωτογραφίας και μφάνισης στο φόρουμ ειναι λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά.

----------


## Muscleboss

ωραίο ποζάρισμα από αντωνόπουλο, θα θελα να χει καλύτερο χρώμα.

----------


## efklidis oyst

α ρε πανο μεχρι και τον χρονο μας λες

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Θα έλεγα επισης ότι ο 2ος από αριστερά είναι και ποιο αφυδατωμένος* 
*Έτσι όπως τους βλέπω* 
*Σε αυτό βεβαία μπορείς να πεις καλυτέρα εσύ Πάνο*

----------


## Muscleboss

1ο call out της κατηγορίας fitness super body

εδώ θα παίξουν οι θέσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ελα και το πανο του φόρουμ!!Τωρα το προσεξα !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Όντως καλος ο ξανθος!

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Πάνο αγόρι μου ανέβα μια απάνω να τελειώνουμε *  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Fitness γυναικων.

Φωτιές στο κοινό!

δεξιά Μαργάρη Ευσταθία.. 52 ΕΤΩΝ από βόλο!!! Φοβερή κατάσταση

αριστερά Αναστασία Σουζάνα από Σάμο.... χαμός. 1η φορά σε αγώνες.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ γέλιο με σχόλια Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Έχω πορωθεί πάω να κάνω ένα σετάκι μονόζυγο και έρχομαι*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κατηγορία Μαστερς η καλύτερη για μένα του αγώνα. Σιώτης τράνταξε τη σκηνη!

Δεν είναι στο 100% ο παναγιώτης, αλλά πολύ γεμάτος, με διαφορά από τους άλλους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Aντε βαλε καμια φωτο Πανο απο Σιωτη!

----------


## argyrakis

βαλε φωτο

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Βαλέ να δούμε αυτό το βουνό που ακούει στο όνομα Παναγιώτης Σιωτης*

----------


## Muscleboss

μαστερς bodybuilding με Σιώτη.

(ο αναγνώστου κατεβαίνει χαμηλή bbing)

----------


## Muscleboss

Όσο μπόρεσα να παρακολυθήσω, Για μένα Σιώτης 1, Μόκκας 2, και Γουσέτης είναι καλός (50 ετών) και αυτος που είναι αριστερά του Μόκκα..

----------


## Muscleboss

Αναγνώστου στη σκηνή και γίνεται χαμός.

Δύσκολη κατηγορία.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μεγάλη μάχη μεταξύ Γάκη και Αναγνώστου. Αναγνώστου πιο στεγνός, Γάκης πιο γεμάτο και μπαλαρισμένος. Βελτίωσαν και οι 2 τα πόδια τους.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Μεγάλη μάχη μεταξύ Γάκη και Αναγνώστου. Αναγνώστου πιο στεγνός, Γάκης πιο γεμάτο και μπαλαρισμένος. Βελτίωσαν και οι 2 τα πόδια τους.


περιμενουμε φωτος!!!

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*
* *Το λέει ακόμα η* 
*  καρδούλα του γουσετη μπράβο*

*ναι σιωτης 1ος*

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Βαλέ Αναγνώστου να πορωθώ* 
*ΝΑ πάω και για δεύτερο σετακι *

----------


## Muscleboss

Χαμός μεταξύ Γάκη και Αναγνώστου.

Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος: Οριακά, άλλος προηγαίται σε κάποια σημεία, άλλος σε άλλα.

----------


## Littlejohn

> Fitness γυναικων.
> 
> Φωτιές στο κοινό!
> 
> δεξιά Μαργάρη Ευσταθία.. 52 ΕΤΩΝ από βόλο!!! Φοβερή κατάσταση
> 
> αριστερά *Αναστασία Σουζάνα από Σάμο*.... χαμός. 1η φορά σε αγώνες.


Δικιά μας και η Σουζάνα.  :01. Mr. Green:  Η καλύτερη γυναικεία παρουσία στο γυμναστήριο... Για να δείτε τι τραβάμε όταν πάμε για προπόνηση... :05. Weights:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Πάντως οφείλω να της δώσω συγχαρητήρια, γιατί η κοπέλα δουλεύει πραγματικά σκληρά και με πάθος...

ΥΓ... Ο άντρας της είναι πρώην σπετναζ και θηρίο (διαστάσεις αρκούδας). Οπότε, προσεκτικά όσοι την πλησιάσετε...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

*ΣΦΑΓΗ!!!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ανέβηκε η Ψηλή bbing.

Τσουνος, Τσουρής και Ζαχείλας βάζουν μάτια.

Τσούνος μαλακός, Ζαχείλας πολύ γραμμωμένος, ελάχιστα νεράκια στα πόδια. Τσουρης Στεγνός και μεγάλος.

περιμένουμε comparison.

----------


## efklidis oyst

> *ΣΦΑΓΗ!!!*


αντε ρε γιανναρε κοματια παλι

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό επίπεδο και η ψηλή bbing. 6-7 αθλητές όλοι σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## argyrakis

Ο Γιάννης μόνο στα χέρια υστερεί νομίζω πως την παίρνει  την κατηγορία του  
  Όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από της Φώτο

----------


## Muscleboss

Τσουρής σε ατομικό ποζάρισμα πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένος, θα παίξει για 1η θέση. Κοντράρεται από Ζαχείλα.

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Όντος σφαγή* 
*Ποδάρες ο Γάκης*

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ο Γιάννης μόνο στα χέρια υστερεί νομίζω πως την παίρνει την κατηγορία του 
> Όσο μπορώ να κρίνω από της Φώτο


Στράτο, η κοιλιά του Γιάννη είναι καθαρά μπροστά όπως και οι γλουτοί, δικέφαλα ποδιών βγάζουν γραμμές, σωστά διακρύνεις, στα χέρια υστερεί, γενικά πιο γεμάτος ο Γάκης.

----------


## Muscleboss

Τσούνος πολλές μάζες, τραντάζεται η σκηνή όπως περπατάει. 

Ζαζείλας από τη μέση και πάνω είναι σφαγμένος, και τα πόδια καλά. Όλη η αίθουσα στο πόδι για Ζαχείλα.

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Πολύ καλό επίπεδο και η ψηλή bbing. 6-7 αθλητές όλοι σε καλή κατάσταση.


 
Boss εισαι μεγάλη δύναμη!!!!!!!!!!Δεν παίζεσαι απο περιγραφή  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Γιαννης Διακογιαννης του bodybuilding!!
Μπορεί να μην καταφεραμε τελικα ΑΥΤΗ την φορα την live μεταδοση αλλα εχουμε σχολιασμο και φωτο real-time χαρις στον Πανο!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> ο Γιαννησ Διακογιαννης του bodybuilding!!
> Μπορεί να μην καταφεραμε τελικα ΑΥΤΗ την φορα την live μεταδοση αλλα εχουμε σχολιασμο και φωτο real-time χαρις στον Πανο!!


 
Ειναι ο new Διακογιάννης!!!!

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Έχω αγωνιά να δω τσουνο *

----------


## Dillet

να σε καλα ρε πανο  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά από σκληρά comparison τελειώνει η κατηγορία. Kαι αμέσως ξεκινάει η διαδιασία των απονομών.

----------


## Muscleboss

*Fitness Junior*

1oς Μαντράκος Γιωργος
(Τα ονόματα των άλλων 2 τα έχασα)


*Μαστερς Fitness*

5ος Φασοπιτάκης Γιάννης
4ος Παζοτάκης Μανώλης
3ος Δαλάγκας παναγιώτης
2ος Μετρακίδης Νίκος
1ος Μόκκας Βαγγέλης

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

> .


 *Ο πρώτος άπω τα αριστερά μοιάζει σαν να χορεύει ζεμπέκικο* 
*Οπα*

----------


## argyrakis

Ενημέρωσε μας μόλις κάνουν της απονομές Πάνο

----------


## NASSER

Προς το παρον διακρινω νικητες
Σιωτη
Αναγνωστου
Ζαχειλα
και απο την κατηγορια εφηβων τον αθλητη απο Κρητη, μαθητη του Στελιου Κτιστακη, τον οποιο βλεπω και γενικο νικητη με διαφορα απο τους υπολοιπους.

----------


## NASSER

> *Fitness Junior*
> 
> 1oς Μαντράκος Γιωργος
> (Τα ονόματα των άλλων 2 τα έχασα)
> 
> 
> *Μαστερς Fitness*
> 
> 5ος Φασοπιτάκης Γιάννης
> ...



Δικαιο το αποτελεσμα! Αναμενουμε για τα επομενα.

----------


## NASSER

> *Ο πρώτος άπω τα αριστερά μοιάζει σαν να χορεύει ζεμπέκικο* 
> *Οπα*



οσο για το οπα που λες... καλα τα παμε στο Γιουροβιζιον  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

*Fitness Αντρών*

6η Κοζάκης Χρήστος
5η Τσατσαρώνης Ιάκωβος (μέλος φόρουμ)
3η Σαριμπαλάς Νικόλαος
2η Μακαλάδης( :01. Wink:  Γιώργος
1η Ιωάννου Παναγιώτης


*Fitness Performance*

6η Χελιδώνας Γιώργος
5η Δήμας Πολυχρόνης
4η Χαραλάμπους Στέφανος
3η Σολαβλάς Στάυρος
2η Πορνάρας Φώτης
1η καριτίδης Ηλίας

Απονομή Τριανταφύλλου  :01. Smile:

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

> οσο για το οπα που λες... καλα τα παμε στο Γιουροβιζιον


κατι κανουμε  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά γράφω μόνο την εξάδα. Σορρυ

*Fitness Athletic*

6η Κορονίδης Θόδωρος
5η Κασβίκης Γιώργος
4η Ραφαηλίδης Κων/νος
3η Παλικαράς Σπύρος 
2η Λύτρας Ιωάννης
1η Μπαρμπαδάκης Πάυλος

*Fitness Super Body*

6η Νατσμίν Μιχαήλ
5η Σταυριανός Σωτήρης
4η Γρηγοριάδης Δημήτρης
3η Χαλκιάς Βαγγέλης
2η Αντωνόπουλος Φάνης
1η Μιλιάδης Πάυλος

(αποτελέματα αναμενόμενα μέχρι στιγμής)

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι γυναίκες βραυέονται και οι δύο, νομίζω τοι το αξίζουν.

Η Αλεξίεβα Σουζάνα με το κόκκινο μαγίο, ανέβασε θερμόκρασία στην αίθουσα...  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Μιλιαδης Παυλος ειναι ο ξανθος αθλητης, το νουμερο συμμετοχης μου διαφευγει. Πολυ καλος αθλητης.

Συγχαρητηρια στον Αντωνοπουλο Φανη και στον Βαγγελη Χαλκια που πηραν τη δευτερη και τριτη θεση αντιστοιχα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

ωραια ωραια ετσι πρεπει

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

> Ο Μιλιαδης Παυλος ειναι ο ξανθος αθλητης, το νουμερο συμμετοχης μου διαφευγει. Πολυ καλος αθλητης.
> 
> Συγχαρητηρια στον Αντωνοπουλο Φανη και στον Βαγγελη Χαλκια που πηραν τη δευτερη και τριτη θεση αντιστοιχα.




*Ναι ναι πολύ δουλειά το παιδί πάνω του *

----------


## Muscleboss

*Junior BΒing*

Ο Κρητικός του Κτισκάση (μοναδική συμμετοχή)

*Masters BBing*

2ος Μόκκας βαγγέλης
1ος Σιώτης παναγιώτης
(τους άλλους τους έχασα)

*50+ Masters*
2ος Μπαρμαπγιάννης Δημήτρης
1oς Γουσέτης Γιώργος

----------


## Muscleboss

Γράφει ο Mantus:

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 4:
2 NAZMH MIΧΑΗΛ
1 ΔΗΜΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 3:
7 ΤΖΑΜΠΑΖΗΣ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ
6 ΣΑΡΑΜΠΑΣΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ
5 ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
4 ΚΑΤΣΙΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
3 ΗΛΙΑΔΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
2 ΓΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
1 ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 2:
1 ΛΑΙΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 1:
6 ΣΤΡΗΒΑΣ ΑΘΑΒΑΣΙΟΣ
5 ΠΑΠΚΟΦ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
4 ΤΟΤΣΟΥΝΙΑΡΑΣ ΙΟΡΔΑΝΗΣ
3 ΤΣΟΥΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
2 ΤΣΟΥΡΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ
1 ΖΑΧΕΙΛΑΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΟΣ

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Ωραίος ο Γιάννης  παρά πολύ καλός*

----------


## argyrakis

> *Ωραίος ο Γιάννης  παρά πολύ καλός*


    Άντε και το γενικό

----------


## Muscleboss

Γραφει ο mantus3

OVER ALL:

1 zΑΧΕΙΛΑΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΟΣ

----------


## argyrakis

Τελείωσε  ? 
  Βάλτε Φώτο

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

> Άντε και το γενικό



μακαρι Στρατο μου

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

Συγχαρητήρια σε ολους τους αθλητές!! 
Συγχαρητήρια ιδιαίτερα στον Γιάννη Αναγνώστου στον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη κ στους πολύ καλούς μου φίλους Φάνη Αντωνόπουλο κ Βαγγέλη Χαλκιά!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dillet

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

> Προς το παρον διακρινω νικητες
> Σιωτη
> Αναγνωστου
> Ζαχειλα
> και απο την κατηγορια εφηβων τον αθλητη απο Κρητη, μαθητη του Στελιου Κτιστακη, τον οποιο βλεπω και γενικο νικητη με διαφορα απο τους υπολοιπους.



Τελικα επεσα εξω, αλλα θα θελαμε να δουμε τα comparison   :01. Smile:

----------


## argyrakis

Τι έγινε τελικά δεν τελείωσε  ακόμα

----------


## efklidis oyst

γιαννη προσκηναμε :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στρατο τελειωσε απ΄οτι καταλαβα,πήρε τον Γενικο Τιτλο ο Ζαχείλας.
Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους τους αθλητες,συγχαρητηρια και στον Αναγνωστου Γιαννη για την νίκη του!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## argyrakis

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΓΑΤΣΑΣ

*Εγώ να δώσω* Συγχαρητήρια*  σε όλους του μετέχοντες γιατί για μένα είναι ολλοι νικητές*
*Ένα μεγαλο μπράβο στου διοργανωτές του αγώνα* 
*Και τέλος ένα ευχαριστώ πολύ μέσα από τη καρδιά μου στον πανμεγηστο Παναγιώτη Βίτσα*
*Που με έκανε να νοιώσω  ότι ήμουν και εγώ εκεί σαν* 
*θεατής*

----------


## Levrone

οντως συγχαρητηρια στους αθλητες αλλα και πολλα συγχαρητηρια στον Πανο και σε οποιον αλλο ειναι απο πισω απο αυτη την προσπαθεια! οντως μας εισηγαγε απιστευτα στο κλιμα του αγωνα!

----------


## Μαρία

Συγχαρητηρια στους αθλητες και στους διοργανωτες,κριμα για οσους δεν ηταν κοντα να παρακολουθησουν τον αγωνα ζωντανα αλλα σε αυτο βοηθησε πολύ ο Πανος που ηταν επεξηγηματικοτατος.
Πολλα συγχαρητηρια και στους νικητες των κατηγοριων και ποσο μαλλον στον δικο μας Γιαννη Αναγνωστου!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ευχαριστω στο ΚΟΣΜΟ για την αναδειξη του Γενικου Νικητη : ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ (αθλητη κατηγοριας junior)

To ποτηρι οχι απλα γεμισε.....ΞΕΧΥΛΗΣΕ!

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

> Ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ευχαριστω στο ΚΟΣΜΟ για την αναδειξη του Γενικου Νικητη : ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΥ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ (αθλητη κατηγοριας junior)
> 
> To ποτηρι οχι απλα γεμισε.....ΞΕΧΥΛΗΣΕ!



Δηλαδη...????

----------


## efklidis oyst

over all ποιος ηταν τελικα ρε παιδια μπερδευτικα

----------


## giannis64

θέλω να πω και εγώ με την σειρά μου ότι η όλη διοργάνωση ήταν πολύ επίπονη για όλους όσους δούλεψαν για να βγει αυτό το πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα, και για όσους ήταν παρών, αλλά και για όλους όσους παρακολούθησαν αυτήν την περιγραφή του Πάνου μέσω φόρουμ (έστω και με Φώτο), αλλά και για το υλικό που πρόκειται να μπει στις επόμενες μέρες στο φόρουμ. (πραγματικά πολύ κούραση)!!!!!!!!!

άψογη οι διοργανωτές και με έναν παρουσιαστή (Στράτος) :03. Bowdown:  με φοβερή εφραδια λόγου και πολύ χιούμορ ο οποίος δεν κούρασε τον κόσμο, αλλά και τον ξεσήκωνε με τον τρόπο του!!!

----------


## giannis64

> over all ποιος ηταν τελικα ρε παιδια μπερδευτικα


 
over all  1ος ζαχειλας

----------


## DusWS

Νασσερ ο Μιλιαδης Παυλος ηταν το νουμερο 34 ο 1ος στην superbody και ο 3ος στην κατηγορια 3.

παντως οπως και αν εχει μαν, ο γιαννης και ο γακης κανανε αισθητα αυτη τη φορα την παρουσια τους στο stage επανω...

πιστευω πως φετος ειχαμε πολυ καλους αθλητες καλου επιπεδου..

οπως το παιδι που βγηκε 1ος στο junior ο κρητικος...θεριο ανημερο....κομματια και φετες...

πιστευω πως φετος δωθηκε μετα απο αρκετο καιρο στον παυλο μια ευκαιρια στο να αναδειξει το επιπεδο του οπως και στην κατηγορια 4 στον δαμο χρηστο...

ενα συγχαρητηρια απο μερος μου σε ολους τους αθλητες που ελαβαν μερος στην προσπαθεια αυτη...

----------


## S_911

[QUOTE=Muscleboss;180638]*Junior BΒing*

Ο Κρητικός του Κτισκάση (μοναδική συμμετοχή)

*Masters BBing*

2ος Μόκκας βαγγέλης
1ος Σιώτης παναγιώτης
(τους άλλους τους έχασα)

*50+ Masters*
2ος Μπαρμαπγιάννης Δημήτρης
1oς Γουσέτης Γιώργος[/ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ :05. Lift Hard:  :05. Lift Hard: ]

----------


## ioannis1

παιδια ηταν απο τους πιο καλους αγωνες που εγιναν ποτε.οι περισσοτεροι αθλητες ειμασταν πολυ κοντα ο ενας στον αλλον και εγιναν ομηρικες μαχες σε ολες τις κατηγοριες μεταξυ των 2 πρωτων νικητων.επσης να διευκρινησω συμφωνα με το καταστατικο της ναββα στο οβερ ολ δεν συμετεχουν οι νικητες μαστερ και τζουνιορ.πολλες συμετοχες ,υψηλο επιπεδο στο ββ,πολυς κοσμος κατω,εντονη ατμοσφαιρα και ενας φοβερος ζαχειλας ,τιμη μου που επαιξα μαζι του.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Γιαννη συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια σου  :01. Wink: !!!

----------


## ioannis1

μερικες φωτος απο παρασκηνιο....

----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## ioannis1



----------


## giannis64

για σου ρε γιανναρε!!  εκτος απο φοβερος αθλητης, και φοβερος χαρακτηρας!!! ψυχαρα!!!

----------


## NASSER

Γιαννη συγχαρητηρια και απο εδω! Δεν τα πηγες καθολου ασχημα και με το καλο και του χρονου!!!

----------


## ioannis1

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

μπραβο ρε γιαννη παλι κοματια δεν μπωρεσα να ερθω λογο συζηγηκων υποχρεωσεων με ετρεχε η γυναικα μου το σαββατο να διαλεξουμε επιπλα παντρευωμε και θα με εδερνε αν δεν πηγεναμε ευτιχως προλαβα να γυρισω σπιτι 8 η ωρα αν και δεν το ειδαμε λιβε ο πανος μας κατατοπισε πληρως ολλο το βραδυ και παλι  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> επσης να διευκρινησω συμφωνα με το καταστατικο της ναββα στο οβερ ολ δεν συμετεχουν οι νικητες μαστερ και τζουνιορ.


Γιαννη μαλλον διαβασες το καταστατικο οπως σε βολευε: Αν θελεις  μας λες σαν Μαστερ που εισαι αν επιτρεπετε να παιζεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων! 

Η "γουνα" ραβετε στα μετρα ολων και συντομα θα την φορεσετε.

----------


## mantus3

> Γιαννη μαλλον διαβασες το καταστατικο οπως σε βολευε: Αν θελεις  μας λες σαν Μαστερ που εισαι αν επιτρεπετε να παιζεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων! 
> 
> Η "γουνα" ραβετε στα μετρα ολων και συντομα θα την φορεσετε.


η κατηγορια που επαιξε ο Γιαννης, διαχοριζε τους αθλητες βαση υψους και οχι βαση ηλικιας. επισεις ο Γιαννης δεν επαιξε φετος στην masters. οποτε ατοπο το σχολειο...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> η κατηγορια που επαιξε ο Γιαννης, διαχοριζε τους αθλητες βαση υψους και οχι βαση ηλικιας. επισεις ο Γιαννης δεν επαιξε φετος στην masters. οποτε ατοπο το σχολειο...


OTI ΠΕΙΣ! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.........

----------


## efklidis oyst

εχω την εντυπωση οτι κανενας δεν ραβει καμια γουνα και κακος βγαινουν τετοιες κακιες πιστευω οτι ο γιαννης θα μπωρουσε να παιξει σε οποαδηποτε κατηγωρια δεν ειναι ευγενικο το να πρωσπαθει ο οποιοσδηποτε να δημιουργισει λανθασμενες εντυπωσεις

----------


## kaiowas

ioanni συγχαρητήρια :05. Biceps: 

Σου εύχομαι πάντα επιτυχίες :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

εγω ανεφερα τι ακριβως ειπε ο προεδρος της ναββα μεσα στην αιθουσα.εναι δεδομενος εξαλου ο σεβασμος μου στους τιτλους του στελιου και θα παρακαλεσω να μεινει το θεμα εδω.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> εγω ανεφερα τι ακριβως ειπε ο προεδρος της ναββα μεσα στην αιθουσα.εναι δεδομενος εξαλου ο σεβασμος μου στους τιτλους του στελιου και θα παρακαλεσω να μεινει το θεμα εδω.


Γιαννη οποιος πει κακο για μας 
να πεταχτει το ματι του σαν λουκουμας.

Σ¨ΕΦΤΙΑΞΑ;;; :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

συγχαρητηρια παληκαρι μου.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> εγω ανεφερα τι ακριβως ειπε ο προεδρος της ναββα μεσα στην αιθουσα.εναι δεδομενος εξαλου ο σεβασμος μου στους τιτλους του στελιου και θα παρακαλεσω να μεινει το θεμα εδω.


Γιαννη ξερεις πως εισαι αδελφος μου αλλα πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια γιατι τα νεα παιδια που ερχοντε δεν μας φταινε σε τιποτα.....

Εχω κερδισει 2 τιτλους γενικους σαν junior και το ξερεις πολυ καλα!

Ξερεις επισης οτι αν εισαι 40+ δεν μπαινεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων (διαβασε καταστατικο)

Αυτο που ξερεις οσο τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα απο ολους ειναι οτι σαν MASTER πηρες ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ περυσι !

Ρε ΓΙΑΝΝΟ ειμαι λαθος?

Ειλικρηνα στο αθλημα που ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ας πουμε μια φορα την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.......οχι για εμας (εμεις την ξερουμε) για τους επομενους ΓΙΑΝΝΟ!

----------


## Daniel

Πολυ ωραιος ο αγωνας και φυσικα γινεται περισσοτερο εντυπωσιακος οταν ειναι και ο πρωτος που παρακολουθεις! Να δωσω συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες και νικητες και ιδιαιτερα στον Γιαννη οχι μονο για τη νικη του αλλα και επειδη ειμαστε και συντοπιτες! Αντε και εις ανωτερα.

----------


## Levrone

Γιαννη πολλα συγχαρητηρια! Παντα επιτυχιες!

----------


## mantus3

> Γιαννη ξερεις πως εισαι αδελφος μου αλλα πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια γιατι τα νεα παιδια που ερχοντε δεν μας φταινε σε τιποτα.....
> 
> Εχω κερδισει 2 τιτλους γενικους σαν junior και το ξερεις πολυ καλα!
> 
> Ξερεις επισης οτι αν εισαι 40+ δεν μπαινεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων (διαβασε καταστατικο)
> 
> Αυτο που ξερεις οσο τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα απο ολους ειναι οτι σαν MASTER πηρες ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ περυσι !
> 
> Ρε ΓΙΑΝΝΟ ειμαι λαθος?
> ...


παντως το παιδι που κατεβασες ηταν κοριφη!!!! εκανε τρελη εντηποση!  :03. Bowdown: 
ας μην χαλαμε αυτη την εντυποση...  :05. Weights:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> παντως το παιδι που κατεβασες ηταν κοριφη!!!! εκανε τρελη εντηποση! 
> ας μην χαλαμε αυτη την εντυποση...


Εισαι λαθος εξ αρχης!

*Γιαννο περιμενω την τοποθετηση σου.......εστω και αρνητικη.....*

Προσωπικα σαν Στελιος Κτιστακης επιστρεφω και διαγραφω τους 2 Γενικους Τιτλους που κατεκτησα  σαν junior!

To ΧΡΩΣΤΑΩ στις επομενες γεννειες!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιαννη ξερεις πως εισαι αδελφος μου αλλα πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια γιατι τα νεα παιδια που ερχοντε δεν μας φταινε σε τιποτα.....
> 
> Εχω κερδισει 2 τιτλους γενικους σαν junior και το ξερεις πολυ καλα!
> 
> Ξερεις επισης οτι αν εισαι 40+ δεν μπαινεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων (διαβασε καταστατικο)
> 
> Αυτο που ξερεις οσο τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα απο ολους ειναι οτι σαν MASTER πηρες ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ περυσι !
> 
> Ρε ΓΙΑΝΝΟ ειμαι λαθος?
> ...


Στελιο φυσικα δεν γνωριζω καταστατικά και λοιπά της ναββα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως ο γιαννης περσι για να παιξει στο οβερ ολ επαιξε μαστερ αλλα και στην κανονικη αντρων (2 κατηγορίες) , απλα για διευκρίνηση σε σχεση με τον γιαννη, για τα υπολοιπα δε γνωριζω και δε μπορω να εχω γνωμη.

υσ: σε γνωρισα στον αγωνα και μπορω να πω πως ειχα λαθος εικόνα για σενα μεσα απο το φορουμ, ο γραπτος λογος τελικα ειναι δύσκολος.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

ναι 


> Γιαννη ξερεις πως εισαι αδελφος μου αλλα πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια γιατι τα νεα παιδια που ερχοντε δεν μας φταινε σε τιποτα.....
> 
> Εχω κερδισει 2 τιτλους γενικους σαν junior και το ξερεις πολυ καλα!
> 
> Ξερεις επισης οτι αν εισαι 40+ δεν μπαινεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων (διαβασε καταστατικο)
> 
> Αυτο που ξερεις οσο τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα απο ολους ειναι οτι σαν MASTER πηρες ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ περυσι !
> 
> Ρε ΓΙΑΝΝΟ ειμαι λαθος?
> ...


*στελιο εχεις λαθος.περυσι κερδισα την κατηγορια 3 και το μαστερ.γιατι προπερσυ που ηθελα να παιξω στο οβερ ολ εχασα την ευκαιρια γιατι επαιξα μονο μαστερ και δεν μπορουσα να παιξω οβερ ολ και κερδισε ο μηνιδης.μονο τιμης ενεκεν μου προτειναν να παιξω εξω απο το συναγωνισμο.ετσι την πατησε και ο σιωτης φετος  αλλα εγω τον ειπα στην αρχη του αγωνα αν δεν παιξεις σε κανονικη κατηγορια οβερ ολ δεν εχει και μου ειπε δηλωσε μαστερ μονο*.

----------


## argyrakis

> Γιαννη ξερεις πως εισαι αδελφος μου αλλα πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια γιατι τα νεα παιδια που ερχοντε δεν μας φταινε σε τιποτα.....
> 
> Εχω κερδισει 2 τιτλους γενικους σαν junior και το ξερεις πολυ καλα!
> 
> Ξερεις επισης οτι αν εισαι 40+ δεν μπαινεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων (διαβασε καταστατικο)
> 
> Αυτο που ξερεις οσο τιποτα αλλο καλυτερα απο ολους ειναι οτι σαν MASTER πηρες ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΤΙΤΛΟ περυσι !
> 
> Ρε ΓΙΑΝΝΟ ειμαι λαθος?
> ...


   Συγγνώμη αλλά αφού ήταν τόσο καλός ο junior γιατί δεν έπαιξε στην κατηγορία ανδρών να μην έχει τέτοια προβλήματα  και τον βάλατε και έπαιξε στην κατηγορία junior μόνος του

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο φυσικα δεν γνωριζω καταστατικά και λοιπά της ναββα αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως ο γιαννης περσι για να παιξει στο οβερ ολ επαιξε μαστερ αλλα και στην κανονικη αντρων (2 κατηγορίες) , απλα για διευκρίνηση σε σχεση με τον γιαννη, για τα υπολοιπα δε γνωριζω και δε μπορω να εχω γνωμη.
> 
> υσ: σε γνωρισα στον αγωνα και μπορω να πω πως ειχα λαθος εικόνα για σενα μεσα απο το φορουμ, ο γραπτος λογος τελικα ειναι δύσκολος.


Αδελφε οταν ειπα ραβω γουνα εννοω οτι θα πω την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!

Απλα θελω να δω θεσεις ανθρωπων εδω μεσα.

Ξερω πολυ καλα τους κανονησμους δεν θελω να μειωσω τιτλους και ανθρωπους με οσα θα γραψω!

ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ναι 
> *στελιο εχεις λαθος.περυσι κερδισα την κατηγορια 3 και το μαστερ.γιατι προπερσυ που ηθελα να παιξω στο οβερ ολ εχασα την ευκαιρια γιατι επαιξα μονο μαστερ και δεν μπορουσα να παιξω οβερ ολ και κερδισε ο μηνιδης.μονο τιμης ενεκεν μου προτειναν να παιξω εξω απο το συναγωνισμο.ετσι την πατησε και ο σιωτης φετος  αλλα εγω τον ειπα στην αρχη του αγωνα αν δεν παιξεις σε κανονικη κατηγορια οβερ ολ δεν εχει και μου ειπε δηλωσε μαστερ μονο*.


ΓΙΑΝΝΗ σαν μαστερ δεν ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να μπεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων! 

Ειναι ΚΑΝΟΝΑΣ!

Προσεξε τι εγραψες: Επαιξες 2 κτηγοριες κατι που ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΕ επισης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Συγγνώμη αλλά αφού ήταν τόσο καλός ο junior γιατί δεν έπαιξε στην κατηγορία ανδρών να μην έχει τέτοια προβλήματα  και τον βάλατε και έπαιξε στην κατηγορία junior μόνος του


Γιατι Στρατη ρωταω: Ο τζουνιορ ειναι μονος του στη κατηγορια θα μπορεσει να παιξει Γενικο?

Απαντηση: ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!

Με βολεβε να μπει σε ανδρων καθως θα ειχε εναν αντιπαλο λιγοτερο στο Γενικο ΣΤΡΑΤΗ!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ξερω πολυ καλα τους κανονησμους δεν θελω να μειωσω τιτλους και ανθρωπους με οσα θα γραψω!
> 
> ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!


το ξερω αυτο, 

απλα καλα ειναι να απαντήσει επίσημα καποιος απο τη ναββα για να λυθεί το θεμα και να βγουν συμπεράσματα, αυτο που λεω για τον γιαννη το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα γιατι το συζητουσαμε πριν τον αγωνα και τον προτρεπαμε να παιξει και σε κανονικη κατηγορία εκτος της μαστερ  για να εχει δικαίωμα  στο οβερ ολ.

*εντιτ: ο καταλληλότερος να απαντήσει νομίζω ειναι ο ηλιας (τριανταφυλλου) θα το κανει σιγουρα, απλα τωρα ειναι στον αγωνα της wabba, πιστεύω αυριο θα εχουμε απάντηση.*

----------


## argyrakis

> Γιατι Στρατη ρωταω: Ο τζουνιορ ειναι μονος του στη κατηγορια θα μπορεσει να παιξει Γενικο?
> 
> Απαντηση: ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!
> 
> Με βολεβε να μπει σε ανδρων καθως θα ειχε εναν αντιπαλο λιγοτερο στο Γενικο ΣΤΡΑΤΗ!


   Δεν το έκανες όμως και προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε τα άλυταΣΤΕΛΙΟ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Δεν το έκανες όμως και προσπαθούμε να λύσουμε τα άλυταΣΤΕΛΙΟ


Στρατη ποσες φορες ειχες αντιπαλο jounior σε ΓΕΝΙΚΟ?

Δεν προσπαθω να λυσω τιποτα η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ εγραψε και δεν σβηνει!

Αυτο που προσπαθω να περασω ειναι οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπουν ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ!

Σκεψου να σου ελεγαν οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα και μπορεις να παιξεις Γενικο και πανω στη σκηνη να σου λενε ΕΞΩ!

----------


## ioannis1

αντονιο γιατι δεν τις ανεβαζεις κατευθειαν στο φορουμ; δεν τις βλεπουμε ετσι.

----------


## Antonio

Μισό λεπτάκι γιατί μπερδεύτηκαν τα καλώδια.... :08. Turtle:

----------


## Antonio

Λοιπόν τα ξεμπέρδεψα....
Εχουμε και λέμε.

junior fitness

----------


## Antonio

Master fitness

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast: πολυ καλη δουλεια..

----------


## Antonio

Fitness ανδρών. 

Πολύς κόσμος!

----------


## Antonio

Performance fitness

----------


## Antonio

Fitness athletic &  super body

Y.Γ αν κάνω λάθος σε κάποια κατηγορία παρακαλώ διορθώστε με!

 :01. Embarassed:

----------


## Littlejohn

Εμένα πάντως κάτι με ξίνισε αρκετά (έως πολύ) στην εικόνα ενός αθλητή. Δεν θα πω όμως σε ποιόν αναφέρομαι, γιατί δε μου αρέσει να δημιουργώ εντάσεις...
ΑΛΛΑ... prejudging δεν παίζει? Αν παίζει, πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Πέρα απ`αυτά, πρέπει να δώσω με την σειρά μου, συγχαρητήρια στον Ιωάννη, άξιος όπως πάντα...  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά... :08. Toast: 

Όπως και στο team του forum που παρόλο που δεν τους έκατσε η υπόθεση με την απευθείας σύνδεση, μας κρατούσαν ενήμερους. Και ιδιαίτερα στον muscleboss... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonio

Lady fitness

----------


## Antonio

Και περνάμε στα βαριά...

Master bodybuilding

----------


## KATERINI 144

ο αγώνας ηταν ολα τα λεφτά, τέτοιο επίπεδο αθλητών πραγματικα χρόνια είχαμε να δούμε, 
η ροή του αγωνα πολυ καλη χωρίς να κουράζει με καθυστερήσεις η λάθη,  80 + οι συμμετοχές και οι αθλητες στην πλειοψηφία τους σε τρομερή φόρμα, 
οσοι δεν παραβρέθηκαν πραγματικά έχασαν, 
φανταστείτε τη θα γινεται την επόμενη κυριακη στο παγκόσμιο της NABBA WWF ....
( 			 			WFF Universe - 5.6.2010 (Κατερίνη)



υσ: ενα μεγάλο μπραβο στον δάσκαλο (Γιαννης Αναγνώστου)  για την νικη στην κατηγορία του και τη δεύτερη θέση στο οβερ ολ που πραγματικά παίχτηκε στον πόντο!!!!

δασκαλε  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

> Lady fitness


η ρωσιδα ηταν υπεροχη.πισευετε οτι η 2 αθλητρια ηταν 52 χρονων; :02. Shock:

----------


## Antonio

bodybuilding ανδρών 2 κατηγορίες.

----------


## ioannis1

> ο αγώνας ηταν ολα τα λεφτά, τέτοιο επίπεδο  αθλητών πραγματικα χρόνια είχαμε να δούμε, 
> η ροή του αγωνα πολυ καλη χωρίς να κουράζει με καθυστερήσεις η λάθη,  80  + οι συμμετοχές και οι αθλητες στην πλειοψηφία τους σε τρομερή φόρμα, 
> οσοι δεν παραβρέθηκαν πραγματικά έχασαν, 
> φανταστείτε τη θα γινεται την επόμενη κυριακη στο παγκόσμιο της NABBA  WWF ....
> (                          WFF Universe - 5.6.2010 (Κατερίνη)
> 
> 
> 
> υσ: ενα μεγάλο μπραβο στον δάσκαλο (Γιαννης Αναγνώστου)  για την νικη  στην κατηγορία του και τη δεύτερη θέση στο οβερ ολ που πραγματικά  παίχτηκε στον πόντο!!!!
> ...



φωτη ηταν τιμη μου να παιζω με τετοιους αθλητες θρυλους οπως ο ζαχειλας.ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος και καλω ολο το κοσμο το ερχμενο σαββατο ξανα για υποστηριξη. :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## efklidis oyst

πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο

----------


## Antonio

Τελευταία κατηγορία bodybuilding

----------


## efklidis oyst

γιαννη την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει να σε υποστηριξουμε ελπιζω να μην εχω παλι δουλειες με την γυναικα μου να με γυρναει παλι ολλα τα επιπλαδικα της θεσσαλονικης

----------


## Antonio

Γενική

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Εμένα πάντως κάτι με ξίνισε αρκετά (έως πολύ) στην εικόνα ενός αθλητή. Δεν θα πω όμως σε ποιόν αναφέρομαι, γιατί δε μου αρέσει να δημιουργώ εντάσεις...
> ΑΛΛΑ... prejudging δεν παίζει? Αν παίζει, πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί?


Littlejoh εγω ήμουν στα αποδυτήρια και έβγαζα τους αθλητες με τη σειρά που έπρεπε να βγουν στη σκηνή αλλα και κατα τις απονομές, 
πανω στη σκηνη φυσικο ειναι να μη παραπονεθει κανενας αθλητης αλλα οταν κατεβαίνει απο αυτη μπορει να πει διάφορα αν εχει αδικηθεί, πίστεψέ με  δεν παραπονέθηκε κανενας....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> φωτη ηταν τιμη μου να παιζω με τετοιους αθλητες θρυλους οπως ο ζαχειλας.ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος και καλω ολο το κοσμο το ερχμενο σαββατο ξανα για υποστηριξη.


Θα είμαστε εκεί Γιάννη  :03. Thumb up: 

Με τη σειρά μου να σου δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την όλη προετοιμασία και για τη νίκη στη κατηγορία σου. 
Όσο για τον Γενικό τίτλο που ήρθες 2ος, όλοι ξέρουμε την αξία του Ζαχείλα και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τον κερδίσει κάποιος εάν πιάσει φόρμα. 

Τέλος, αναγνωρίζοντας την αξία σου σαν αθλητή όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δηλώνω θαυμαστής σου και έχω να σου πω, πως εάν σε γνώριζα κάποια χρόνια πριν, η αφίσα σου σίγουρα θα κοσμούσε το εφηβικό μου δωμάτιο. 
 :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> Littlejoh εγω ήμουν στα αποδυτήρια και έβγαζα τους αθλητες με τη σειρά που έπρεπε να βγουν στη σκηνή αλλα και κατα τις απονομές, 
> πανω στη σκηνη φυσικο ειναι να μη παραπονεθει κανενας αθλητης αλλα οταν κατεβαίνει απο αυτη μπορει να πει διάφορα αν εχει αδικηθεί, πίστεψέ με  δεν παραπονέθηκε κανενας....


ωχχ παλι φανταζωμε τρεξιμο που θα εριξες ρε φωτη

----------


## ioannis1

> Θα είμαστε εκεί Γιάννη 
> 
> Με τη σειρά μου να σου δώσω τα συγχαρητήρια μου για την όλη προετοιμασία και για τη νίκη στη κατηγορία σου. 
> Όσο για τον Γενικό τίτλο που ήρθες 2ος, όλοι ξέρουμε την αξία του Ζαχείλα και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τον κερδίσει κάποιος εάν πιάσει φόρμα. 
> 
> Τέλος, αναγνωρίζοντας την αξία σου σαν αθλητή όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, δηλώνω θαυμαστής σου και έχω να σου πω, πως εάν σε γνώριζα κάποια χρόνια πριν, η αφίσα σου σίγουρα θα κοσμούσε το εφηβικό μου δωμάτιο.


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Antonio

Και τέλος κάποιες απονομές που προλάβαμε να αποθανατήσουμε.

Στις μεγάλες κατηγορίες την απονομή έκανε ένας θρύλος του ελληνικού bbing o Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!

----------


## ioannis1

αντονιο ευχαριστουμε για τη βοηθεια σου.αψογες φωτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ωχχ παλι φανταζωμε τρεξιμο που θα εριξες ρε φωτη


αστα να πανε ευκλειδη, ετσι πήγαινα  :04. Walk Court:  :04. Walk Court:  :04. Walk Court:  :04. Walk Court: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## efklidis oyst

χαχαχα α ρε φωτη εισαι αστερι θυμαμε και περυσι ταλαιπορια αλλα οταν αγαπας και το γουσταρεις δεν γινεται να μην το κανεις ειναι η ικανοπιοιση μπραβο ρε φωτη

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Τελευταία κατηγορία bodybuilding



Antonio ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες, χάρηκα που σε γνώρισα και απο κοντα φιλε  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> χαχαχα α ρε φωτη εισαι αστερι θυμαμε και περυσι ταλαιπορια αλλα οταν αγαπας και το γουσταρεις δεν γινεται να μην το κανεις ειναι η ικανοπιοιση μπραβο ρε φωτη


ετσι ειναι ευκλειδη, + όταν εκτιμάς κάποιους ανθρώπους παρόλο  που θελεις να κατσεις σαν θεατης να απολαύσεις ενα τετοιο  αγωνα δε γίνεται να μη βοηθήσεις.

----------


## -beba-

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Παιδιά πολύ ωραίες φωτό. Μπράβο σας. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Antonio

Και εγώ χαρηκα που σας γνώρισα από κοντά παιδία.
Μεγάλοι αθλητές με ήθος και πολύ καλή παρέα, με τρελό χαβαλέ!
Ελπίζω να τα ξαναπούμε κάποια στιγμή.

Keep up the good work! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Αναγνώστου λίγες ώρες πριν τον αγώνα.. Φρέσκιες φρεσκιες, μόλις μου τις έστειλε ο giannis64.


o  γιαννης (64) εκτος το οτι βοηθησε στο βαψιμο του τεραστιου τράβηξε το βιντεο και πολλες φωτογραφιες του αγωνα τα οποια εχει ο Πανος στον υπολογιστη του και σύντομα θα ανεβουν στο φορουμ, 
ο λογος που δεν εχουν ανέβει ακομη ειναι γιατι μετα τον αγωνα της ΝΑΒΒΑ κατεβηκαν μαζι με τον ηλια στην αθηνα για τον αλλο μεγαλο αγωνα της WABBA, 
πολύ τρέξιμο αλλα αξίζει τον κοπο.  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

ευχαριστω για την αναφορα σου φωτη!! οντος πολυ κουραση!!

και μια φωτο στο τελος!!

----------


## vAnY

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι? ποιος ειναι ο "αθλητης" δεξια του Ηλια με το τεραστιο σωβρακο???? :01. Mr. Green: 
συγγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα μου κανει λιγο σαν τη μυγα μεσα στο γαλα εκει πανω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^ μπαρμπαγιαννης λέγεται ειναι 56 χρονων.








 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## -beba-

Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο Μπαρμπαγιάννης απασχολεί το φόρουμ......................

----------


## Eddie

Τον Ζαχειλα ειχα χρονια να τον δω.Παρα πολυ καλος!!!!!Επισης η μεση του μου αρεσει πολυ. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="MOA-Xm4OYMM"]MOA-Xm4OYMM[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="-KTgDHlEOR8"]-KTgDHlEOR8[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## KATERINI 144

> [YOUTUBE="MOA-Xm4OYMM"]MOA-Xm4OYMM[/YOUTUBE]


α ρε τεραστιε τωρα το ειδα και κανονικα   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## giannis64

εμ εκει που σε ειχανε χωσει που να δεις!!  πρεπει να εχασες ολον τον αγωνα, οπως και εγω!!  απο το βιντεο και τις φωτο δεν προλαβενα να δω και πολλα πραγματα!!!

----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="ixsKsYsmPhE"]ixsKsYsmPhE[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

[YOUTUBE="U2gcCBNHavE"]U2gcCBNHavE[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## argyrakis

Μπράβο ωραίος αγώνας

----------


## Nickolakis

sto junior poso xronon itan to paidi? :05. Biceps:

----------


## ioannis1

19 χρονων νομιζω.καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ γραφε σε παρακαλω με ελληνκους χαρακτηρεσ ειναι κανονας στο φορουμ.επισης γραψε κατι για τον εαυτο σου στο τοπικ νεα μελη να σε γνωρισουμε.

----------


## Nickolakis

νε συγνωμη!!! παρα πολυ καλος

----------


## ioannis1

ναι.γενικα φετος ο αγωνας μαζεψε  πολλα απο τα καλυτερα σωματα του εληνικου ββ,παλιους αθλητες θρυλους και νεα παιδια πολλα υποσχομενα.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Κλεινω το θεμα με τον αγωνα της NABBA WFF με τα παρακατω:

Αυτες ειναι οι κατηγοριες βαση καταστατικου:

JUDGING SYSTEM
GENERAL GUIDE-LINES
		Classes covered: 		
		JUNIORS 	21st Birthday  + the rest of the current year 		
 		MASTERS 	Over 40 and Over 50 		      	  
                MEN:  	AMATEUR  (4 Classes)

*Δεν επιτρεπετε οι MASTERS να μπουν σε κατηγοριες MEN* κατι που γινετε εξ αρχης στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

Αναδηξη ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ γινετε *μονο* απο τις κατηγοριες MEN:

The winners from each height class will come together for a pose-down at the evening show to decide the Overall winner

*Θυμηθητε ποσοι ΜΑΣΤΕΡ ηταν στο ΓΕΝΙΚΟ το ΣΑΒΒΑΤ**Ο*.....*Σωστο* και αυτο για τον junior κατι που *αρχησε να ισχυει ΟΜΩΣ απο φετος* !!!!!!!!!! Απο τοτε που εφερε ο ΤΣΟΠΟΥΡΙΔΗΣ την ΝΑΒΒΑ υπηρχε junior σε ΓΕΝΙΚΟ.  *Φετος το αλλαξαμε.....
*
Αυτα για την ΝΑΒΒΑ...*για την WFF δεν μιλαω γιατι απο οσα ειδα μαλλον δεν ανηκουμε εκει......
*
Εχω να πω κατι το οποιο με εκανε να τρεχω: *ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ*  κουνουπι ρε παιδια στο γρασιδι...ηδη ενας απο τους αθλητες μου πηγε νοσοκομειο απο τσιμπιματα (μιλαω σοβαρα)!

Ερχοντε αθλητες για το ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ καντε κατι με τα κουνουπια.

Και κλεινω με καποιον *ΦΩΤΗ* υπευθυνο αποδυτηριων: Φωτη ειχα 4 υπευθυνους στα αποδυτηρια για τον αγωνα μου....εκανες οτι εκαναν και οι 4 ΜΑΖΙ ! Σε θελω στους επομενους αγωνες μου οπως και δηποτε!!!!!!!!!!

Δεν αμφισβητω κανεναν Τιτλο κανενος αθλητη απο το παρελον! Ηταν ολοι αξιοι μεχρι και ο προχθεσηνος.Πρεπει απο εδω και περα ομως να παιζουμε εκει που *ΑΝΗΚΟΥΜΕ*!

----------


## -beba-

Μπράβο Φώτη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## iakovosaek

κρυφο ταλεντο ο φωταρος!  φοβεροι αγωνες παντως. ο γ. αναγνωστου ηταν για αλλη μια φορα respect! αλλα και το παιδι με το κιτρινο... πραγματικα ηταν θηριο πολλη μυικοτητα και τεραστιος.

----------


## GEORGEXX1

[QUOTE=S. KTISTAKIS;181431]





> Και κλεινω με καποιον *ΦΩΤΗ* υπευθυνο αποδυτηριων: Φωτη ειχα 4 υπευθυνους στα αποδυτηρια για τον αγωνα μου....εκανες οτι εκαναν και οι 4 ΜΑΖΙ ! Σε θελω στους επομενους αγωνες μου οπως και δηποτε!!!!!!!!!!


Οπ να και οι αφανεις  ηρωες.
Μπραβο Φωτη.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DusWS

χαχαχαχαχαχ.......φωτη θα σε κανουμε τμηματαρχη αποδυτηριων και υπευθυνο λιστας διαγωνιζομενων....

....ο mantus θα κανει τη γλαστρα διπλα στο φωτη κατα την διαρκεια των αγωνων.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


 :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

πραγματη παιδια ο φωτης τραβηξε μεγαλο κουπι. ασε που σχεδον εχασε τον αγωνα. (δεν τον ειδε!!)

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Και κλεινω με καποιον *ΦΩΤΗ* υπευθυνο αποδυτηριων: Φωτη ειχα 4 υπευθυνους στα αποδυτηρια για τον αγωνα μου....εκανες οτι εκαναν και οι 4 ΜΑΖΙ ! Σε θελω στους επομενους αγωνες μου οπως και δηποτε!!!!!!!!!!


αν μπορω να είμαι σε κάποιον αγώνα σου χαρα μου στελιο, ο φωτης που λες εγω ειμαι.




> [YOUTUBE="ixsKsYsmPhE"]ixsKsYsmPhE[/YOUTUBE]





> Μπράβο ωραίος αγώνας


πραγματικα πολύ  ωραιος αγωνας, στρατο κανονισε να εισαι την κυριακη στο παγκόσμιο γιατι ο ηλιας εβριζε που δεν ηρθες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> αν μπορω να είμαι σε κάποιον αγώνα σου χαρα μου στελιο, ο φωτης που λες εγω ειμαι


Ξερω πολυ καλα ποιος ησουν και εισαι! Το μαχαιρι απο οτι ειδες δεν το εβγαλα απο το τσαντακι !  :08. Turtle: 

Χαιρομε που ολοι ασχοληθηκατε με τον ΦΩΤΗ και κλεισατε τα ματια στα *εκτροπα* που εγιναν...

Ρε ΦΩΤΗ τι εκανες και την εβγαλες καθαρη με τα κουνουπια εσυ?

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ξερω πολυ καλα ποιος ησουν και εισαι! Το μαχαιρι απο οτι ειδες δεν το εβγαλα απο το τσαντακι !


το ξερω πως το ήξερες, και αυτα τα κρητικά κόβουν άσχημα   :01. Mr. Green: 




> Χαιρομε που ολοι ασχοληθηκατε με τον ΦΩΤΗ και κλεισατε τα ματια στα *εκτροπα* που εγιναν...
> 
> Ρε ΦΩΤΗ τι εκανες και την εβγαλες καθαρη με τα κουνουπια εσυ?


μαλλον επειδή πηγαινοερχόμουν δεν ειχα  πρόβλημα με τα κουνούπια, τη να πω, βασικά δεν θελω να ασχοληθεί κανεις μαζι και ιδιαίτερα για να καλυφθεί καποιο αλλο θεμα που ειναι πολύ ποιο σημαντικό απο μενα, 
με τον ηλια μίλησα  και του ειπα για το θεμα, σημερα επιστρέφει απο αθηνα, πιστεύω σε κάποιες ωρες απο τωρα θα μπορεί να ειναι σε υπολογιστή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο αυτος στην μεση είναι ο αθλητης σου;;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο αυτος στην μεση είναι ο αθλητης σου;;


ETΣΙ ΕΙΠΕ! :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο σας.Φοβερος!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

Στέλιο το παιδι ειναι κομματια μπραβο για το επιπεδο!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DusWS

θειο κτιστακη...τον αθλητη σου απο μικρο κονσερβα ξουραφα τον εταιζες για να κανει τετοια ποδια?

----------


## NASSER

Στελιο την γνωμη μου την ξερεις  :01. Wink: 

Εχει μελον το παλικαρι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο την γνωμη μου την ξερεις 
> 
> Εχει μελον το παλικαρι!


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παιδια για τα σχολια σας.

Εχει οτι απεκτησα εγω μετα απο χρονια (σωμα-προυποθεσεις-εργαλεια-ανθρωπους κλειδια)

*ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ* που θα φυγει εξωτερικο, *ΑΤΥΧΟΙ* εμεις που* προσβαλαμε* εναν τετοιο αθλητη και τον χανουμε για να βρει αυτα που η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ δεν θελει να *δει*.....

Χαρακτηρηστικο το σχολειο θεατη : Οτι εκαναν οι αλλοι στον ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑΝΟ κανετε και εσεις στο junior!

----------


## ioannis1

ρε στελιο  γιατι το κουραζεις το θεμα εσυ πριν εγραψες πως το καταστατικό λεει οι τζουνιορ δεν παιζουν στο οβερ ολ, τη συζητάμε τωρα?! 

και αντε και επαιζε για πες μου τη γνωμη σου ηταν καλύτερος απο εμας και θα κερδίζε το οβερ ολ? αυτο θες να πεις?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> ρε στελιο  γιατι το κουραζεις το θεμα εσυ πριν εγραψες πως το καταστατικό λεει οι τζουνιορ δεν παιζουν στο οβερ ολ, τη συζητάμε τωρα?! 
> 
> και αντε και επαιζε για πες μου τη γνωμη σου ηταν καλύτερος απο εμας και θα κερδίζε το οβερ ολ? αυτο θες να πεις?


Ειπα και *αλλα* Γιαννη.......ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  Εσυ τι λες να εκανε στο ΟVERALL?

----------


## ioannis1

καλα .τασυμπερασματα δικα σας.

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

πολυ καλος αγωνας καλο επιπεδο αθλητων συγχαρητηρια σε ολους, αθλητες και διοργανωτες

----------


## DusWS

για junior και για την ηλικια του πολυ καλος...για overall ας ξεχασουμε το θεμα ηδη και ας φυγουμε να παμε αλλου γιατι υπηρχανε σωματα που οπτικα κυριαρχουσανε και το stage μα και τον θεατη απο αποσταση...

συνεπως ας μην τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας.

ας μεγαλώσει σωματικα ο αθλητης αυτος για να μπορεσει να σταθει στην κατηγορια του γενικου.

----------


## giannis64

μπράβο Φάνη. συγχαρητήρια και σε σένα. πολύ καλή εμφάνιση!!

----------


## ioannis1

συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα φανη.καλο κουραγιο για το universe.σε περιμενουμε εδω για το καλυτερο. :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> πολυ καλος αγωνας καλο επιπεδο αθλητων  συγχαρητηρια σε ολους, αθλητες και διοργανωτες






> μόλις ανέβηκε η κατηγορία fitness super body στη σκηνή.
> 
> Συμμετέχει ο Φάνης Αντωνόπουλος.
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες αδικούν τους αθλητές.



 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> για junior και για την ηλικια του πολυ καλος...για overall ας ξεχασουμε το θεμα ηδη και ας φυγουμε να παμε αλλου γιατι υπηρχανε σωματα που οπτικα κυριαρχουσανε και το stage μα και τον θεατη απο αποσταση...
> 
> συνεπως ας μην τα θελουμε ολα δικα μας.
> 
> ας μεγαλώσει σωματικα ο αθλητης αυτος για να μπορεσει να σταθει στην κατηγορια του γενικου.


+1  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Για εμας εχει απαντησει ΜΠΟΥΡΝΑΖΟΣ-ΚΡΙΤΕΣ-*ΚΟΣΜΟΣ*-και καποιοι moderator που δεν εχουμε και τις καλυτερες σχεσεις!

Και για να μην σας κουραζω θα περιμενω μια επισημη θεση απο ανθρωπο της ΝΑΒΒΑ!

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά από ένα γεμάτο τριήμερο με ελάχιστο ύπνο, να γράψω και εγώ κάποιο σχόλιο για τον αγώνα. (ο Ηλίας είναι ακόμα στο δρόμο, σε λίγο φτάνει Χρυσούπολη).

Πολύ καλός αγώνας στη NABBA, από τους καλύτερους σε επίπεδο και συμμετοχές τα τελευταία χρόνια νομίζω.

Συγχαρητήρια στον *Βασίλη Ζαχείλα* για τη νίκη του.  :03. Clap: 

Συγχαρητήρια στον δικό μας *Γιάννη Αναγνώστου* για τη βελτίωση που έκανε και τη νίκη του. Φοβερός χαρακτήρας, ήρεμος νικητής.  :03. Clap: 

Συγχαρητήρια στον αθλητή που με εντυπωσιάσε περισσότερο τη φετινή περίοδο το *Γιώργο Ματράκο* και στον προπονητή του Στέλιο Κτιστάκη. Νομίζω είναι ο καλύτερος junior που έχω δεί. Φοβερό επίπεδο και εκπληκτική παρουσία, για πρώτη χρονιά το στήσιμο του ήταν άριστο, στηνόταν εκεί που έπρεπε πατώντας τις πόζες που έπρπε για να κερδίσει τους κριτές. Το στέγνωμά του ειδικά για την ηλικία του ήταν ανεπανάληπτο. Στο βίντεο που θα ανεβάσουμε θα δείτε οτι δε σταμάτησε στιγμή να ποζάρει, φοβερή ενέργεια, φοβερό δασκάλεμα.Πολύ δουλειά. Εγώ βγάζω το καπέλο μου. 
Τώρα αν είχε τύχη στο γενικό, η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι οτι είχε, αλλά ο κανονισμός της ΝΑΒΒΑ δε το επιτρέπει και δεν έχει νόημα να καταναλωθούμε σε αυτό.

Συγχαρητήρια και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη του φόρουμ που συμμετχείαν όπως ο Φάνης Αντωνόπουλος, αλλά και στον Φώτη (Katerini144) και Γιάννη (giannis64) που κουράστηκαν πολύ και πρόσφεραν στον αγώνα και στην κάλυψή του.

Ο αγώνας είχε και μελανά σημεία, στα οποια δε θα αναφερθώ αυτη τη στιγμή, αλλά κατέθεσα τη γνώμη μου εκεί που έπρεπε και ελπίζω να ληφθεί υπόψην.

θα ακολουθήσει και άλλο υλικό καθώς και μεγάλο κομμάτι βίντεο από τον αγώνα, αν όχι όλος ο αγώνας.

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Μετά από ένα γεμάτο τριήμερο με ελάχιστο ύπνο, να γράψω και εγώ κάποιο σχόλιο για τον αγώνα. (ο Ηλίας είναι ακόμα στο δρόμο, σε λίγο φτάνει Χρυσούπολη).
> 
> Πολύ καλός αγώνας στη NABBA, από τους καλύτερους σε επίπεδο και συμμετοχές τα τελευταία χρόνια νομίζω.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια στον *Βασίλη Ζαχείλα* για τη νίκη του. 
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια στον δικό μας *Γιάννη Αναγνώστου* για τη βελτίωση που έκανε και τη νίκη του. Φοβερός χαρακτήρας, ήρεμος νικητής. 
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια στον αθλητή που με εντυπωσιάσε περισσότερο τη φετινή περίοδο το *Γιώργο Ματράκο* και στον προπονητή του Στέλιο Κτιστάκη. Νομίζω είναι ο καλύτερος junior που έχω δεί. Φοβερό επίπεδο και εκπληκτική παρουσία, για πρώτη χρονιά το στήσιμο του ήταν άριστο, στηνόταν εκεί που έπρεπε πατώντας τις πόζες που έπρπε για να κερδίσει τους κριτές. Το στέγνωμά του ειδικά για την ηλικία του ήταν ανεπανάληπτο. Στο βίντεο που θα ανεβάσουμε θα δείτε οτι δε σταμάτησε στιγμή να ποζάρει, φοβερή ενέργεια, φοβερό δασκάλεμα.Πολύ δουλειά. Εγώ βγάζω το καπέλο μου. 
> ...


ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ το σωστο ονομα.

Κυριε ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ πηρατε μια γευση απο το τι θα εκανε?

----------


## perastikos

Ημουν και εγω στον αγώνα.Πραγματικά το junior ηταν εξαιρετικός.Δεν ξερω αν θα κέρδιζε το οverall αλλα θα ήταν σίγουρα 1ος η 2ος.Για μένα ,κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, και στην κατηγορία του κ.Αναγνώστου το παλικάρι με το κιτρινο μαγίο ,δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα,που βγήκε 2ος ηταν πρώτος και με διαφορά.
Κατα τά άλλα, ο αγώνας τράβηξε πολύ και κούρασε στο τέλος.

----------


## jemstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11593

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11594

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11595

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11597

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

> συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα φανη.καλο κουραγιο για το universe.σε περιμενουμε εδω για το καλυτερο.


ευχαριστω πολυ και τους 2 γιαννιδες και κουραγιο μεχρι το σαββατο,γιαννη το νου σου στο νερο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jemstone

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  
κοψίματα σε πλάτη -δικέφαλους-γάμπες!!!




 :03. Thumb up: 





> Ημουν και εγω στον αγώνα.Πραγματικά το junior ηταν εξαιρετικός.Δεν ξερω αν θα κέρδιζε το οverall αλλα θα ήταν σίγουρα 1ος η 2ος.Για μένα ,κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, και στην κατηγορία του κ.Αναγνώστου το παλικάρι με το κιτρινο μαγίο ,δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα,που βγήκε 2ος ηταν πρώτος και με διαφορά.
> Κατα τά άλλα, ο αγώνας τράβηξε πολύ και κούρασε στο τέλος.


 
πως κρίνεις εσύ τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω!!  αλλον αγωνα βλεπαμε εμεις!!

----------


## Muscleboss

> ΜΑΤΡΑΚΟΣ το σωστο ονομα.
> 
> Κυριε ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ πηρατε μια γευση απο το τι θα εκανε?


sorry, Ματράκος, θα το διορθώσω και στο παραπάνω ποστ.

Για να διευκρυνήσω, τα λόγια μου και το ενυπωσιακό επίπεδο του Ματράκου ΓΙΑ JUNIORS, ούτε σαν απάντηση στον Γιάννη Αναγνώστου μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, ούτε σημαίνει οτι θα έβγαινε πρώτος στο γενικό. Απλά αναφέρθηκα σε κάποιον παραπάνω που είπε να τον ξεχάσουμε για Overall, όχι δε τον ξεχνάμε, ΑΝ έπαιρνε μέρος, είχε πιθανότητες ανάλογα με το πως θα έκριναν οι κριτές. Γιατί κανείς δε μπορεί να πεί οτι θα έβγαινε 1ος, όπως κανείς δε μπορεί να πεί οτι αν ήταν 15 κριτές μπορεί για παραδειγμα οι 5 να τον έβαζαν 1ο.
Παρακαλώ, μην αναλωνόματσε σε ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ καταστασεις κα μη σπέρνουμε διχόνειες.

υγ: κανένα σχόλιο για το "περαστικό" ποστ...

ΜΒ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> sorry, Ματράκος, θα το διορθώσω και στο παραπάνω ποστ.
> 
> Για να διευκρυνήσω, τα λόγια μου και το ενυπωσιακό επίπεδο του Ματράκου ΓΙΑ JUNIORS, ούτε σαν απάντηση στον Γιάννη Αναγνώστου μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, ούτε σημαίνει οτι θα έβγαινε πρώτος στο γενικό. Απλά αναφέρθηκα σε κάποιον παραπάνω που είπε να τον ξεχάσουμε για Overall, όχι δε τον ξεχνάμε, ΑΝ έπαιρνε μέρος, είχε πιθανότητες ανάλογα με το πως θα έκριναν οι κριτές. Γιατί κανείς δε μπορεί να πεί οτι θα έβγαινε 1ος, όπως κανείς δε μπορεί να πεί οτι αν ήταν 15 κριτές μπορεί για παραδειγμα οι 5 να τον έβαζαν 1ο.
> Παρακαλώ, μην αναλωνόματσε σε ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ καταστασεις κα μη σπέρνουμε διχόνειες.
> 
> ΜΒ


ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΣ - ΡΕΑΛΙΣΤΗΣ

Ευχαρηστω ΠΑΝΟ

----------


## NASSER

> sorry, Ματράκος, θα το διορθώσω και στο παραπάνω ποστ.
> 
> Για να διευκρυνήσω, τα λόγια μου και το ενυπωσιακό επίπεδο του Ματράκου ΓΙΑ JUNIORS, ούτε σαν απάντηση στον Γιάννη Αναγνώστου μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, ούτε σημαίνει οτι θα έβγαινε πρώτος στο γενικό. Απλά αναφέρθηκα σε κάποιον παραπάνω που είπε να τον ξεχάσουμε για Overall, όχι δε τον ξεχνάμε, ΑΝ έπαιρνε μέρος, είχε πιθανότητες ανάλογα με το πως θα έκριναν οι κριτές. Γιατί κανείς δε μπορεί να πεί οτι θα έβγαινε 1ος, όπως κανείς δε μπορεί να πεί οτι αν ήταν 15 κριτές μπορεί για παραδειγμα οι 5 να τον έβαζαν 1ο.
> Παρακαλώ, μην αναλωνόματσε σε ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ καταστασεις κα μη σπέρνουμε διχόνειες.
> 
> ΜΒ


+1  :03. Thumb up: 
Καλο ειναι να βλεπουμε τον ανταγωνισμο θετικα, ωστε να ανεβαινει το επιπεδο!

----------


## jemstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11601

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 11602

----------


## NASSER

Τζουλια ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο!!!
Ο Φανης ειναι απο τους πιο διαχρονικους αθλητες και το Σαββατο αγωνιζεται!!! Καλη επιτυχια να εχει!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> πολυ καλος αγωνας καλο επιπεδο αθλητων συγχαρητηρια σε ολους, αθλητες και διοργανωτες



Πολλα συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα Φανη και καλη επιτυχια το Σαββατο,και οπως λεει και ο Νασερ εισαι διαχρονικος αθλητης με πολλες διακρισεις στο ενεργητικο σου αλλα και πολλες διακρισεις αναμενουμε ακομα απο σενα!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Απο τα πολύ καλα παιδια του χωρου με αθλητικη παιδεια και προσωπικοτητα!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σου ευχομαστε το καλυτερο!!!!!!!!!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## jemstone

> Πολλα συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα Φανη και καλη επιτυχια το Σαββατο,και οπως λεει και ο Νασερ εισαι διαχρονικος αθλητης με πολλες διακρισεις στο ενεργητικο σου αλλα και πολλες διακρισεις αναμενουμε ακομα απο σενα!!!!!
> Απο τα πολύ καλα παιδια του χωρου με αθλητικη παιδεια και προσωπικοτητα!!!!
> Σου ευχομαστε το καλυτερο!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1000 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## DusWS

*Θειο κτιστακη.....δες λιγο μια επαναληψη με καποιες υπογραμμισεις.

-> Νομίζω είναι ο καλύτερος junior που έχω δεί. Φοβερό επίπεδο και  εκπληκτική παρουσία, για πρώτη χρονιά* <-που σημαινει οτι ειτε ηλικιακα, ειτε σαν κατηγορια, ειτε σαν επιπεδο οσον αφορα τις συμμετοχες.....ακομα πιο καθαρα να το πω και σαν απειρος που ειναι φρεσκος αθλητης που εκανε προχτες το πρωτο του μολις βημα στη σκηνη..οτι δεν μπορουσε να χτυπησει τον γενικο τιτλο..που σημαινει Over all υπερανω ολων(των κατηγοριων)

και αν το θετεις ετσι γιατι να μην επαιζε και ο Σιωτης που στην τελικη και αθλητης επιπεδου αστα να πανε ειναι και εξωτερικο παιζει αβερτα και οπτικα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σωματα και φαινεται η διαφορα του μεταξυ πολλων πολυ ευκολα, μα και ειναι και ονομα.

και ολοι ξεραμε και συνεχιζουμε να ξερουμε πως αν εμπαινε για τον γενικο τιτλο...ουτε ο αθλητης σου, μα ουτε κανεις αλλος θα του τον επαιρνε απο τα χερια τον τιτλο..που πολυ απλα θα ηταν σαν να του τον χαριζουνε διοτι δεν θα υπηρχε αθλητης να τον πατησει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνταξει παιδια,νομίζω ότι το μηνυμα εσταλη εκει που πρεπει και σιγουρα θα ληφθη υπόψην.
Καλο όμως είναι να σεβαστουμε και τις πρωτες θεσεις των αθλητων που τις πηραν.Δεν είναι σωστο να συντηρείται μια παραφιλολογία τετοια γιατι έτσι εμμεσα και αμεσα θιγονται αυτοί που εχουν κερδίσει.Γνωμη μου.

----------


## perastikos

Το έκρινα σαν θεατής.Και ειπα οτι ηταν προσωπική μου γνώμη.Δεν πρόσβαλλα κανένα.Και αν δεν νομίζω οτι απο τις φωτο μπορεί να κρίνει κάποιον ολοκληρωτικά.Ακόμα και σε αυτές όμως τισ φώτο παρατήρησε λίγο τα χέρια και ειδικά τα τρικέφαλα.

----------


## DusWS

κανεις δεν το αμφισβητει αυτο και φυσικα ειναι αξιοσεβαστο αποτελεσμα ο τιτλος του 1ου οπως και του 2ου και του 3ου, βεβαιως βεβαιως. αλλα ως εκει...εαν βλεπουμε οτι δεν μας παιρνει αλλο εκει, απλα φευγουμε και παμε αλλου... :08. Turtle:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *Θειο κτιστακη.....δες λιγο μια επαναληψη με καποιες υπογραμμισεις.
> 
> -> Νομίζω είναι ο καλύτερος junior που έχω δεί. Φοβερό επίπεδο και  εκπληκτική παρουσία, για πρώτη χρονιά* <-που σημαινει οτι ειτε ηλικιακα, ειτε σαν κατηγορια, ειτε σαν επιπεδο οσον αφορα τις συμμετοχες.....ακομα πιο καθαρα να το πω και σαν απειρος που ειναι φρεσκος αθλητης που εκανε προχτες το πρωτο του μολις βημα στη σκηνη..οτι δεν μπορουσε να χτυπησει τον γενικο τιτλο..που σημαινει Over all υπερανω ολων(των κατηγοριων)
> 
> και αν το θετεις ετσι γιατι να μην επαιζε και ο Σιωτης που στην τελικη και αθλητης επιπεδου αστα να πανε ειναι και εξωτερικο παιζει αβερτα και οπτικα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα σωματα και φαινεται η διαφορα του μεταξυ πολλων πολυ ευκολα, μα και ειναι και ονομα.
> 
> και ολοι ξεραμε και συνεχιζουμε να ξερουμε πως αν εμπαινε για τον γενικο τιτλο...ουτε ο αθλητης σου, μα ουτε κανεις αλλος θα του τον επαιρνε απο τα χερια τον τιτλο..που πολυ απλα θα ηταν σαν να του τον χαριζουνε διοτι δεν θα υπηρχε αθλητης να τον πατησει.


Δεχομε την αποψη σου και ας ειναι εκτος πραγματικοτητας!

Παντως για "μοδιστρος" εισαι καλος....εκοψες απο εδω εραψες απο εκει λεξεις και εβγαλες κουστουμι στα μετρα σου!

----------


## DusWS

τεσπα, οπως και αν εχει...θα του δωθουνε και αλλες στο μελλον ευκαριες να αποδειξει εκει το ποιος ειναι και το αν οντως μπορει να σταθει για το γενικο.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Eνταξει παιδια,νομίζω ότι το μηνυμα εσταλη εκει που πρεπει και σιγουρα θα ληφθη υπόψην.
> Καλο όμως είναι να σεβαστουμε και τις πρωτες θεσεις των αθλητων που τις πηραν.Δεν είναι σωστο να συντηρείται μια παραφιλολογία τετοια γιατι έτσι εμμεσα και αμεσα θιγονται αυτοί που εχουν κερδίσει.Γνωμη μου.


Αδελφε δεν αμφισβητω προσωπικα κανενα αθλητη διαβασε παλαιοτερα ποστ μου!

Επισημανα οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπουν ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ!

Ξερετε τι θα γινει το ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ στο ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ της WFF?

Θα δειτε αθλητες που δεν επαιξαν fitness να παρουν την προκριση προχθες να παιρνουν μερος!!!!!!!!!!

ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> τεσπα, οπως και αν εχει...θα του δωθουνε και αλλες στο μελλον ευκαριες να αποδειξει εκει το ποιος ειναι και το αν οντως μπορει να σταθει για το γενικο.


ΜΟΝΟ στο εξωτερικο! 

Εδω το μαγαζακι το κλεισαμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αδελφε δεν αμφισβητω προσωπικα κανενα αθλητη διαβασε παλαιοτερα ποστ μου!
> 
> Επισημανα οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπουν ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ!
> 
> Ξερετε τι θα γινει το ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ στο ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ της WFF?
> 
> Θα δειτε αθλητες που δεν επαιξαν fitness να παρουν την προκριση προχθες να παιρνουν μερος!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ!


Στελιο δεν αναφερθηκα προσωπικα σε σενα.Καταλαβαινεις πως το εννοω.
Περιμενω την τοποθετηση του Ηλία,πιστευω να μας καλύψει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο δεν αναφερθηκα προσωπικα σε σενα.Καταλαβαινεις πως το εννοω.
> Περιμενω την τοποθετηση του Ηλία,πιστευω να μας καλύψει.


Το ξερω αδελφε.

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω θα σας παρακαλεσω να σταματήσει εδω αυτη η κουβέντα γιατι απο τα διαδικαστικά και τα καταστατικά στο τελος θα κάνουμε ψηφοφορία παριστάνοντας τους κριτές, στον αγωνα πήραν μερος πολλά μεγαλα ονόματα και  *απο αυτους  δεν παραπονέθηκε ΚΑΝΕΙΣ!!* 

εγω θα πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους οσους πηραν μερος στον αγωνα και καλο κουράγιο σε αυτος που παίζουν την κυριακη στο παγκόσμιο, στο δε φιλο μου γιαννη θα πω καλή επιτυχία και να μην αναλώνεται σε τετοιες συζητήσεις άλλωστε το ηθος του το έδειξε και σε αυτο το ποστ σεβόμενος καποια πράγματα κατι που δεν κάνουν πολύ.




> πολλες συμετοχες  ,υψηλο επιπεδο στο ββ,πολυς κοσμος κατω,εντονη ατμοσφαιρα* και ενας  φοβερος ζαχειλας ,τιμη μου που επαιξα μαζι του.*


 μιλάει για τον ανθρωπο απο τον οποιο εχασε......

----------


## racingman

> ναι καλα και ετσι να ήμουν (που δεν ειμαι, αυτη ειναι περσινη  φωτο, φετος ειμαι τελειος ντεφορμε) ειμαι τρις κατηγορίες κατω απο σενα.


τερας ειναι στην φωτο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Γιαννη μαλλον διαβασες το καταστατικο οπως σε βολευε: Αν θελεις  μας λες σαν Μαστερ που εισαι αν επιτρεπετε να παιζεις σε κατηγορια ανδρων! 
> 
> Η "γουνα" ραβετε στα μετρα ολων και συντομα θα την φορεσετε.



είναι ωραία να λέει ο καθένας την γνώμη του αλλα επι της ουσίας γι αυτό είναι άλλωστε το φόρουμ , αλλα απο αυτα που γράφεις στέλιο έχω πάθει πλάκα , είχα μέρες να δω το φόρουμ !! να ξέρεις όμως τα λόγια φεύγουν και ξεχνιούνται αλλα τα γραπτά μένουν .

εκείνο που θα διαπιστώσει κάποιος που διαβάζει τα πόστ σου και τα προηγούμενα ότι έχεις γράψει εως τώρα θα διαπιστώσει μια μοιρολατρεία γενικότερα και όλο φταίν οι άλλοι και πάντα όλα αρνητικα είπαμε να λέμε τα στραβα να έχουμε το θάρος της γνώμης , αλλα όχι να λέμε και ασυναρτησίες απλα για να έχουμε κατι να πούμε και το κυριότερο ενω λέμε να έχουμε παιδεία στο άθλημα αυτό μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει και στους νέους αθλητες .

και τι ενοώ,  κατ αρχήν πράγματα που αποδεικνύονται δεν μπορείς να τα αμφισβητείς , εγω στο γιούνιβερς του 2006 ήμουν κατηγορία μάστερς λόγω ηλικίας έτσι με δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και εγω ήθελα να παίξω κανονικά και μπήκα σε κατηγορία ανδρών 1 , αρα που κολλάει αυτό που λές , οτι οι μάστερ δεν μπορούν να παίξουν σε ανδρών και δεν μιλάμε για πανελλήνιο αλλα γιούνιβερς.

το αντίθετο δεν μπορεί να γίνει και μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες , όπως και ενας έφηβος όπως παλιότερα είχαμε παραδείγματα και σε άλλη ομοσπονδία , ο μανώλης ο τζινίδης η ο παναγιώτης τσιβιλής έπαιζαν ενω ήταν τζούνιορ σε κατηγορίες ανδρών και μάλιστα πάλι με ντοκουμέντα εγω με τον τζινίδη το 88 παίξαμε στην ίδια κατηγορία στην ιφββ σε γκράν πρί στη σόφια .

άρα άκυρο και απλα για κατανάλωση το σχόλιο σου , εγω ούτε κανονισμούς χρειάζετε να διαβάσω ούτε τίποτε πράματα που τα έχω ζήσει .

απλα ποζάρισε με τους άντρες ο αθλητής απλα για να τον αναδείξουμε το ταλέντο του ότι στέκετε επάξια σε κατηγορία ανδρών .

αλλα με την συμπεριφορα σου και τα σχόλια σου που είναι άκυρα μόνο κακό μπορείς να κάνεις στον αθλητή , γιατι όλα αυτα είναι ενας υπαινιγμός μία ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά και μια απαξίωση σε αθλητες χρόνια στον χώρο με περγαμηνές και αναμφησβήτητα σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.

γιατι το υπονοούμενο σου σε απλή μετάφραση πάει στο γεγονός ότι ξέρετε αν έπαιζε στο γενικό θα το έπαιρνε και γι αυτό δεν τον βαθμολογήσαν .

και αφού τα λές έξω απο τα δόντια ας το έλεγες ξεκάθαρα να μην ξοδεύουμε και φαιά ουσία , δεν θα αναλύσουμε  και κανένα χρησμό της πυθίας 

αλλα και σε αυτό θα πώ πως αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει οι κριτές  να έχουν πολύ χαμηλό δείκτη νοημοσύνης να τον βγάλουν φόρα παρτίδα με τους άλλους , δέν πάμε καθόλου καλά δηλαδή, υποτιμάς και την νοημοσύνη των κριτών 
και το ποτήρι δεν το βλέπεις μισογεμάτο αλλα μισοάδειο , αντι να το δείς θετικα το γεγονός ότι στάθηκε επάξια το παλικάρι σ αυτη την κατηγορία 

και μην νομίζεις θα μπω στην διαδικασία να αναλύσω εδω τωρα βαθμολογία ούτε απο φωτο ο νοών νοείτο και οι αθλητές κρίνονται λαιβ την ώρα που είναι στην σκηνή και αν υπάρχει τόση απογοήτευση σε εναν νέο αθλητή για τέτοιο λόγο τότε "το ββ βλάπτει σοβαρα την  υγεία ."

εγω πάντα μάθαινα στα παιδια να χαίρονται τον αγώνα και όχι μόνο την νίκη , αλλιώς θα τα αρωστήσω .

μπορούσε να αγωνιστεί σε κατηγορία ανδρών και να παίξει στο γενικό τέλος απλα είναι τα πράματα .

επίσης πάλι παράδειγμα το 94 , εγω και ενας αθλητής μου έφηβος κατεβήκαμε στο πανελλήνιο , με αποτέλεσμα εγω να κερδίσω την κατηγορία μου και τον γενικό και αυτός την κατηγορία του και γενικό εφήβων , αλλα δεν παίξαμε μαζί μετα .

τώρα ξέρω εσύ κάποτε είχες παίξει σε γενικό όντας έφηβος , ε ναί αυτό ήταν παρατυπία και επειδή ήταν αυτό παρατυπία δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το εκλάβουμε ώς σωστο , γι αυτό πάλι μπερδεύτηκες .


και η μέχρι τώρα στάση σου και αρνητικότητα σε πολλα θέματα , έχεις δείξει ότι και να θέλω να πάρω στα σοβαρα κάποια πράματα δεν μπορώ , νομίζω κάνεις πλάκα , αλλα ούτε να γελάσω δεν μπορώ , λάθος αίσθηση του χιούμορ έχεις φαίνετε .

και τι ενοώ πάλι σε ενα θέμα παλιότερα απαξίωνες ακόμη και το ββ και ότι το μέλλον είναι στο φίτνες και η αντίφαση είναι πως εσύ που τα λές αυτα (διευκρυνίζω όχι εμείς )έφερες  σαν γκέστ μια γυναίκα που είναι ο ορισμός της γυναικείας μυικής ανάπτυξης , καθόλου κακό αυτό , πολύ καλό θα έλεγα , αλλα που κολλάει σε αυτα που έγραφες καλά που δεν ξέρει να διαβάζει ελληνικά γιατι θα στεναχωριόταν.

αυτα είναι μερικα παραδείγματα γιατι ο γραπτός λόγος μένει .

επίσης σε κάτι άλλο που φταίνε οι κριτές και η οργάνωση είναι τα κουνούπια που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή , τα άφησαν αμολυτά οι άχρηστοι και πλήγωσαν τους αθλητες την επόμενη φορα θα μοιράζουν κουνουπέλαιο στούς αθλητές , επίσης δεν είπες φταίνε και για την ζέστη που έκανε και ο αέρας που φυσούσε δεν ήταν ιδανικός , ρε δεν σοβαρευόμαστε εγω λέω που κάθομαι και εξηγώ τώρα τα ανεξήγητα (αυτα που δεν χρειάζονται εξηγήσεις ).

ειδικα ο χρησμός με την "γούνα" πολύ προφητικός ούτε ο προφήτης ηλίας δεν θα το προφήτευε η ο νοστράδαμος , αλλα τουλάχιστον να είναι οικολογικές οι γούνες σύμφωνα με το κλίμα της εποχής .
 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> είναι ωραία να λέει ο καθένας την γνώμη του αλλα επι της ουσίας γι αυτό είναι άλλωστε το φόρουμ , αλλα απο αυτα που γράφεις στέλιο έχω πάθει πλάκα , είχα μέρες να δω το φόρουμ !! να ξέρεις όμως τα λόγια φεύγουν και ξεχνιούνται αλλα τα γραπτά μένουν .
> 
> εκείνο που θα διαπιστώσει κάποιος που διαβάζει τα πόστ σου και τα προηγούμενα ότι έχεις γράψει εως τώρα θα διαπιστώσει μια μοιρολατρεία γενικότερα και όλο φταίν οι άλλοι και πάντα όλα αρνητικα είπαμε να λέμε τα στραβα να έχουμε το θάρος της γνώμης , αλλα όχι να λέμε και ασυναρτησίες απλα για να έχουμε κατι να πούμε και το κυριότερο ενω λέμε να έχουμε παιδεία στο άθλημα αυτό μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει και στους νέους αθλητες .
> 
> και τι ενοώ,  κατ αρχήν πράγματα που αποδεικνύονται δεν μπορείς να τα αμφισβητείς , εγω στο γιούνιβερς του 2006 ήμουν κατηγορία μάστερς λόγω ηλικίας έτσι με δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και εγω ήθελα να παίξω κανονικά και μπήκα σε κατηγορία ανδρών 1 , αρα που κολλάει αυτό που λές , οτι οι μάστερ δεν μπορούν να παίξουν σε ανδρών και δεν μιλάμε για πανελλήνιο αλλα γιούνιβερς.
> 
> το αντίθετο δεν μπορεί να γίνει και μάλλον μπερδεύτηκες , όπως και ενας έφηβος όπως παλιότερα είχαμε παραδείγματα και σε άλλη ομοσπονδία , ο μανώλης ο τζινίδης η ο παναγιώτης τσιβιλής έπαιζαν ενω ήταν τζούνιορ σε κατηγορίες ανδρών και μάλιστα πάλι με ντοκουμέντα εγω με τον τζινίδη το 88 παίξαμε στην ίδια κατηγορία στην ιφββ σε γκράν πρί στη σόφια .
> 
> άρα άκυρο και απλα για κατανάλωση το σχόλιο σου , εγω ούτε κανονισμούς χρειάζετε να διαβάσω ούτε τίποτε πράματα που τα έχω ζήσει .
> ...


Δεν *απαξιωσα* κανενα αθλητη με οσα εγραψα και το τονισα κιολας!

Αν καταφερα να απαξιωσω καποιον ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειναι ο εαυτος μου που κερδησε Γενικους Τιτλους σαν εφηβος.....σε αυτο το ονειρο με βαλανε να ζω τοτε!

Εχω την επισημη αποψη της ΝΑΒΒΑ απο τα γραπτα σου και αυτο μου φτανει.

Εισαι ανθρωπος με κυρος για εμενα απο οταν ημουν junior και με το να λες οτι καταστρεφω τους αθλητες μου με ολα αυτα που γραφω αυτοματος με καθηστα αποτυχημενο.Το δεχομε.....

Αν η πορεια μου και η σταση μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια απαξιωνε το ΒΒ ειναι μια αποτυχια επισης....που μονο κακο εκανε!

Λογο αξιοπρεπειας και ηθους με οσα ειπωθηκαν ειμαι αναγκασμενος να αποχωρησω απο την "οικογενεια" της ΝΑΒΒΑ και να πορευθω αυτονομα.

Αν καποιους τους πληγωσα με την σταση μου δεν θα ζητησω να με συγχωρεσουν (ειναι λιγο) θα τους παρακαλεσω να με ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΝ οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορουν......

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δεν *απαξιωσα* κανενα αθλητη με οσα εγραψα και το τονισα κιολας!
> 
> Αν καταφερα να απαξιωσω καποιον ολα αυτα τα χρονια ειναι ο εαυτος μου που κερδησε Γενικους Τιτλους σαν εφηβος.....σε αυτο το ονειρο με βαλανε να ζω τοτε!
> 
> Εχω την επισημη αποψη της ΝΑΒΒΑ απο τα γραπτα σου και αυτο μου φτανει.
> 
> Εισαι ανθρωπος με κυρος για εμενα απο οταν ημουν junior και με το να λες οτι καταστρεφω τους αθλητες μου με ολα αυτα που γραφω αυτοματος με καθηστα αποτυχημενο.Το δεχομε.....
> 
> Αν η πορεια μου και η σταση μου ολα αυτα τα χρονια απαξιωνε το ΒΒ ειναι μια αποτυχια επισης....που μονο κακο εκανε!
> ...



αφού αναφερόμαστε στο τόπικ της ναββα ας γράψουμε και αυτα τα σχόλια αλλα μην το παρακάνουμε να κλείσει το θεμα εδω και μην το παίζουμε το έργο ξανθόπουλος και μάρθα βούτση .

όσο γι αυτό που λές απαξίωσες τον εαυτό σου , κάθε άλλο λάθος εκτίμηση κάνεις , καλώς η κακώς έπαιξες και κέρδισες πού το πρόβλημα,  αυτό στα θετικα κατατάσετε , καλό κι αυτό!!!! , λέμε ο κανονισμός λέει πχ δεν παίζουν οι έφηβοι, αν εσένα σε βάλαν και κέρδισες  σ αυτο δεν φταίς εσύ και ούτε απαξιώνεις τον εαυτό σου , δές και λίγο την θετική πλευρα των πραγμάτων , γιατι μ αυτα που γράφεις θα βάλω και γω τα κλάματα ρε στέλιο (πλάκα κάνω )

πάντα ήσουν πολύ καλός αθλητής και εγω δεν παίρνω λέξη πίσω απο αυτα που σου έχω πεί αν αμφισβητούσα την ποιότητα σου σαν αθλητή , το λιγότερο που θα ήμουν είναι κακοπροαίρετος , αλλα αυτό δεν κολάει τωρα εδω 

και να ξέρεις το θεμα απαξίωσης γίνετε εμμέσως , όπως λέει η παροιμία "σε σένα τα λέω πεθερα για να τα ακούει η νύφη " πολλες φορές τα υπονοούμενα εκεί παραπέμπουν και το νόημα που βγαίνει απο αυτα που ενοούνται είναι μεγαλύτερο , γι αυτο και ήμουν επεξηγηματικός και καλά είναι να μην το κουράζουμε το θεμα 
ρε στέλιο που να μην είχα και επιχειρήματα σ αυτα που λέω .

έπειτα όταν ασκούμε κριτική πρέπει και να δεχόμαστε , εγω μην νομίζεις ότι νευρίασα , αλλα όσο έλειπα γράψατε τόσα πραγματάκια να μην κάνω και γω ενα πόστ με επιχειρήματα ? γιατι εγω έφτασα αργα απο αθήνα και τόσα που διάβασα , έπαθα μπλακ άουτ !!!

αυτό το τελευταίο τωρα,  πάλι παρεξηγήσιμο είναι , πάλι στραβά το πήρες είπαμε ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείτε, αλλα εδω λές και μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα 
δεν πλήγωσες κανένα με την στάση σου κουβέντα κάνουμε , αν είναι δυνατόν σε μια αντιπαράθεση μετα να πρέπει να κοπανάμε το κεφάλι μας μπάς και ξεχάσουμε αυτόν που είπε την άποψή του , γιατι εκεί παραπέμπει αυτό που λές να σε ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ 

ούτε κανείς είπε πως είσαι ανεπιθύμητος στην ναββα τόσα χρόνια έχεις μεγάλες διακρίσεις στην ναββα που κανείς δεν μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει , βέβαια εδω υπουργοί παραιτούνται , για τον ίδιο λόγο με αυτα που ειπώθηκαν και για λόγους ευθηξίας θα ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΩ  και γω απο την νάββα , γιατι κρίθηκα συνένοχος σε ατόπημα και πρέπει να υποβάλω την παραίτησή μου και απο αύριο πάμε διακοπές (ρε ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο )  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


και στο κάτω κάτω ποιός είμαι εγω που τα λέω αυτα,  ενας που βοηθάει λίγο στην διοργάνωση αγώνων,  στήνει κανένα σκηνικό φτιάχνει τα κύπελα στην θεση τους και βοηθάω στην κρητική επιτροπή η όπου και άν μπορω και αυτα απο αγάπη για το άθλημα και τίποτε άλλο (α ξέχασα είναι και ο μισθός μωρε που είναι παχουλός ) :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144



----------


## Nickolakis

εγω παλι συγνωμη που "πεταγομαι" θελω να πω μπραβο για τον αθλητη σου ηταν φοβερος και 19 χρονων?απιστεφτο!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παιδια κατοπιν συνεννοησης του team των διαχειριστων αποφασισαμε να μετακινηθουν καποια ποστς από το παρων τόπικ καθως εχουμε αποπροσανατολιστεί από τον βασικο στοχο του φόρουμ,την προβολη δηλαδη του αγωνα της Κατερινης.*
*Επειδη ομως δεν θελουμε να φανουμε καταχραστικοι τα ποστς αυτα θα μεταφερθουν και δεν θα σβηστουν,το πιο καταλληλο τόπικ είναι αυτο με τις Ελληνικες Ομοσπονδίες.*
*Οποιος θιγεται ή εχει προβλημα με αυτο θα τον παρακαλουσα να επικοινωνησει προσωπικα μαζί μου.*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό το επίπεδο και πάνω απο 80 συμμετοχές στον αγώνα , πολλοι και καλοι αθλητες συμμετείχαν και ο *γιάννης ο αναγνώστου* ήταν ακόμη καλύτερος και απο πέρυσι , έκπληξη ήταν και ο *βασίλης ο ζαχείλας* που παρα την αποχή αρκετών χρόνων έκανε μια πολύ σπουδαία εμφάνηση , ο *γάκης ο κωστάκης* πολύ καλός αθλητής και πάντα πρωταγωνιστής μόνο λίγο την λεπτομέρεια χρειάζετε να βελτιώσει γιατι και μάζα και σχήμα και γράμωση διαθέτει απλα παίζει πλέον με τους δυνατούς και η λεπτομέρεια κάνει την διαφορά .

ο *φάνης ο αντωνόπουλος* όπως πάντα πολύ καλός και σταθερός αθλητής και πιστεύω ο στόχος είναι ο επόμενος αγωνας το γιούνιβερς .

ο τζούνιορ ο *γιώργος ο ματράκος* ανέβασε το επίπεδο των τζούνιορ και έχει πιθανότητες για διάκριση όχι μόνο σε ελλάδα αλλα και εξωτερικό με υψηλό ανταγωνισμό .

ο *δημήτρης ο γρηγοριάδης* επίσης πολύ καλός αθλητής και ολοκληρωμένος απλα δεν βρισκόταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του που μας εχει συνηθίσει.

πολλοί και καλοι αθλητες ο καθένας είχε τα δυνατά του σημεία να επιδείξει , όπως και ο* γιάννης ο τσούνος* που εντυπωσίασε ακόμη μια φορα με την μάζα αλλα και συμμετρία του .

ο παναγιώτης ο σιώτης εντυπωσιακός και με ωραίο ποζάρισμα , ο *βαγγέλης ο μόκας* με ωραίο καλούπι και εντυπωσιακό έδειξε πως ο χρόνος δεν τον αγγίζει , αλλα και ο *τσουρής ο περικλής* σκληρός σαν κάβουρας και γραμωμμένος όπως πάντα .

και πολλοι ακόμη που χρειάζετε σελίδες να αναφέρω απλα με πολλα απο αυτα τα άτομα τους γνωρίζω και προσωπικα και έχουμε ιστορία αγωνιστική .

όσο για την ταλαιπωρία που λένε κάποιοι λόγω μεγάλης διάρκειας του αγώνα , νομίζω πως αυτό είναι λογικό γιατι υπήρχαν πολλες συμμετοχές πράγμα σπάνιο τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, μόνο τα 2 τελευταία έχει μεγάλη προσέλευση αθλητών σε όλες τις ομοσπονδίες και 85 άτομα περίπου είναι αδύνατον να τελειώσει γρήγορα , αφού μόνο απλα να ποζάρουν χρειάζετε ώρες .

τουλάχιστον οι παρεβρισκόμενοι χόρτασαν πλούσιο θέαμα με πολύ καλούς αθλητες  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

Εδω κατερινη σχολιαστηκε πολυ θετικα ο αγωνας οπως ακουω απο ολο το κοσμο ,πολλοι πουδεν μπορεσαννα ερθουν περιμεναν την ζωντανη μεταδοση,γενικα στο γιουνιβερσ προβλεπεται πανικος απο προσελευσεις αθλητωνκαι κοσμου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εδω κατερινη σχολιαστηκε πολυ θετικα ο αγωνας οπως ακουω απο ολο το κοσμο ,πολλοι πουδεν μπορεσαννα ερθουν περιμεναν την ζωντανη μεταδοση,γενικα στο γιουνιβερσ προβλεπεται πανικος απο προσελευσεις αθλητωνκαι κοσμου.



είναι λογικό γιάννη αυτό και σε αυτό σου μιλάω ειληκρινά έχει συνεισφέρει και η δική σου συμμετοχή που έρχονται πολλοι για να σε δούν όπως και εγω οταν κατέβηκα χρυσούπολη είχαν έρθει πολλοι γνωστοί και φίλοι και εσυ τους αντάμειψες με μια πολύ ωραία εμφάνηση  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## KATERINI 144

8 και κατι άρχισε ο αγωνας στη μια περίπου τελείωσε, χωρίς να εχει το πρωί προκριματικά κλπ, 
όλος ο αγώνας εγινε μέσα σε 5-6 ωρες  κάνοντας όλοι τα ατομικά τους ποζαρίσματα, μάλιστα σε καποιες περιπτωσεις οσοι ειχαν μεγαλο κομματι στο cd τους αφου το ζήτησαν παίχτηκε ολο, 
(θυμάμαι δυο τρεις που μου το είπανε και σε συνεννόηση με τον Στράτο παίχτηκε ολόκληρο)

ολα αυτα με 80 + συμμετοχές  :03. Thumb up: 

εντιτ: τα ποζαρίσματα γινόταν σε τρεις φάσεις, ανεβενε ολοι οι κατηγορία πανω στη σκηνη, ακολουθούσαν τα ατομικα ποζαρίσματα και στο τελος παλι ολοι μαζί.

----------


## spirospros

συγχαρητιρια  σε ολους τους αθλητες μεγαλο το επιπεδο ...

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω παιδια που ημουν on line στην Αθηνα το Σαββατο για να παρακολουθω πως θα τρεξει το Live Webcasting του αγωνα,μιας και που όλοι οι υπολοιποι ήσασταν εκει,το λεω με βεβαιότητα και βασει στατιστικων στοιχειων,ειχαμε ρεκορ επισκεψιμότητας στο φόρουμ,όλοι ειχαν στηθει να δουν τον αγωνα!!
Δυστυχως και για λόγους τεχνικους δεν μεταδοθηκε ζωντανα αλλα και παλι πολυ κοσμος παρέμεινε on line καθότι η περιγραφη του Πανου ήταν σε πραγματικο χρόνο!!Νομίζω ότι δικαιως  συγκατελεγεται στους αγωνες της χρονιας. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

+10000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

*η ΝΑΒΒΑ και WFF ανακοινώνει πως σαν διοργανώτρια χώρα η ελλάδα του γιούνιβερς φίτνες δίνει την δυνατότητα σε όσους αθλητές  και αθλήτριες  θέλουν να αγωνιστούν σε μια απο τις κατηγορίες φίτνες , θα μπορούν να συμμετέχουν.

θα είναι μια ευκαιρία να νοιώσουν το συναίσθημα μιας τέτοιας διοργάνωσης και δεν έχουν μόνο το δικαίωμα όσοι συμμετείχαν στον αγώνα της κατερίνης αλλα και όσοι δεν συμμετείχαν , ούτε μόνο η τριάδα γιατι στο φίτνες οι αθλητές ήταν πολύ κοντα και άνετα διαφοροποιείτε το αποτέλεσμα σε διάστημα μιας εβδομάδας , οπότε και θα έχουν αυτή την ευκαιρία να δείξουν τις δυνατότητές τους σε μια μεγάλη διοργάνωση*

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλο νεο αυτο ηλια πιστευω υπαρχουν πολλα παιδια που θα ηθελαν να συμετασχουν σε εναν τετοιο αγωνα.ειναι τεραστια ευκαιρια.

----------


## Muscleboss

Μπράβο. Πάντα η διοργανώτρια χώρα έχει τη δυνατότητα να έχει μεγαλύτερη ομάδα αθλητών. Γενικά είναι πολύ καλή εμπειρία η συμμετοχή σε ένανα τέτοιο αγώνα και οποιος μπορεί να το εκμεταλυετεί. 

*WFF Universe - 5.6.2010 (Κατερίνη)* 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

στο φεισ με ρωτουνε πολλα ατομα δεν το ξερουν το εκανα ανακοινωση αλλα καλα ειναι να το κανετε και σεις.

----------


## KATERINI 144

> στο φεισ με ρωτουνε πολλα ατομα δεν το ξερουν το εκανα ανακοινωση αλλα καλα ειναι να το κανετε και σεις.


+1 να διαδοθεί οσο γινεται, γιατι ειναι κριμα καποιος που θελει να κατέβει και ειναι σε φορμα να μη το γνωρίζει.

----------


## Muscleboss

Παναγιώτης Σιώτης.  :03. Clap: 

Νικητης των Μαστερς

----------


## ioannis1

Tεραστιος.γεμισε η σκηνη κρεας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα πολύ μάζα ο παναγιώτης αν φορμαριστεί ακόμη καλύτερα θα στεναχωρέσει πολύ κόσμο στο παγκόσμιο , εντυπωσιακός και με ωραίο ποζάρισμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σιωτης respect και ας μην ηταν στο 100% το ΣαββατοΚυριακο στους αγωνες,τεραστιος αθλητης!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

τεραστιος και πολυ ηρεμος, ολοι στον αγωνα καποιο άγχος το είχανε, ο Σιωτης τίποτα, απαθής!

----------


## Polyneikos

20 χρόνια αγωνιστικο bodybuilding δεν είναι και λίγα,είναι κρυο αίμα πλεον !!
Του εχουμε κανει και αφιερωμα για όποιον δεν το εχει διαβασει...
*Σιώτης Παναγιώτης !!*

----------


## Muscleboss

Γάκης Κωνσταντίνος, ένας νέος αθλητής με το μέλλον μπροστά του. :03. Thumb up: 




και...

Ζαχείλας Βασίλης, μετά την κατάκτηση του γενικού τίτλου. Στο αριστερό του χέρι η γυναίκα του πρωταθλήτρια Πόπη Τσιντάρη και η κόρη του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες φωτο παιδιά μπραβο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γάκης Κωνσταντίνος, ένας νέος αθλητής με το μέλλον μπροστά του.


πολύ καλό καλούπι ο Γάκης.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γάκης Κωνσταντίνος, ένας νέος αθλητής με το μέλλον μπροστά του.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και...
> 
> Ζαχείλας Βασίλης, μετά την κατάκτηση του γενικού τίτλου. Στο αριστερό του χέρι η γυναίκα του πρωταθλήτρια Πόπη Τσιντάρη και η κόρη του.


Πολυ ωραίες οι φωτο, ο Ζαχείλας πολυ καλός και ο Γακης εντυπωσιακος !!

----------


## efklidis oyst

ηλια δηλαδη μπωρο να ερθω να παιξω και ας μην ειμουν στην κατερινη?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ηλια δηλαδη μπωρο να ερθω να παιξω και ας μην ειμουν στην κατερινη?



μπορείς βέβαια να είσαι στις 12 που θα γίνει ο διαχωρισμός κατηγοριών και βλέπουμε σε ποια κατηγορία θα αγωνιστείς  ,οι κατηγορίες είναι οι γνωστές , γιατι όχι αν είσαι όκ να έρθεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## efklidis oyst

οκ ειμαι μπωρο να παιξω αλλα οπως παντα σε μικρη κατηγορια ετσι κιαλιος θα ερχωμουν να δω τι εχω να χασω

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάποιες φώτο από την Αλεξέεβα Σουζάνα, από giannis64, που κέρδισε και την κατηγoρία της στο παγκόσμιο της WFF.







Kαι επειδή ξέρω ότι έχετε μια αδυναμία στις πόζες πλάτης.... Θαυμάστε πλάτη!!!  :05. Biceps:   :01. Mr. Green: 



ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ όμορφη γυναικα και αθλητικη παρουσια.Μπραβο.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

*μια φωτο μου απο το πανελληνιο.*

----------


## Eddie

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Μπραβο Γιαννη!!!Πολυ καλη φωτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

> *μια φωτο μου απο το πανελληνιο.*


Γιαννη θα την κανεις αφισα να μου την δωσεις;;;;
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματικα για καδρο είναι η φωτο!

----------


## ioannis1

χαχαχα και γ επαθα πλακα.ο επισημος φωτογραφος της ναββα την εβγαλε και σε 2 εβδομαδες θα χουμε πολυ ακομα υλικο απο αυτον.επισης παρων ηταν στο γιουνιβερσ ο φιλος μου ο γιωργος musclenet.com poy που επισης εχει και απο κει πολυ υλικο. :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Στα πλαίσια του αγώνα δόθηκαν πλακέτες από τη σελίδα μας προς κάποιους ανθρώπους της ΝΑΒΒΑ που αναμφισβητητα έχουν προσφέρει στο άθλημα με τη διοργάνωση αγώνων και τη στήριξή τους.

στον πρόεδρο της ελληνικής NABBA-WFF *Στράτο Χατζηδημητριάδη* 





Στο μέλος του ΔΣ της ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF, προπονητή και συνδιοργανωτή των αγώνων *Βασίλη Λάμπρου* από τον Ηλία Τριανταφύλλου.





Στην παγκόσμια πρωταθλήτρια, *Πόπη Τσιντάρη*





Και στον παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή (και γενικό νικητή του αγώνα) *Βασίλη Ζαχείλα*.
Την απονομή έκανε εκ μέρους μας ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* ο οποίος ήταν παρών στον αγώνα και τιμήθηκε από τη ΝΑΒΒΑ-WFF.



MB

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σπουδαία κίνηση Πάνο, συγχαρητήρια γι' αυτή τη πρωτοβουλία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mπραβο παιδια,πρεπει να τιμουνται αθλητες και παραγοντες που εχουν προσφερει πολλα στον χωρο !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

συγχαρητηρια στον πανο και το φορουμ για αυτη την προτοωβουλια.το φορουμ τιμα τους ανθρωπους που προσφερουν στο χωρο του ββ και του φιτνες. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Σιγά σιγά θα ανέβει όλο το βίντεο του Αγώνα. Είναι το βίντεο που δε μας επέτρεψαν να μεταδώσουμε σε ζωντανή σύνδεση...
Στη κάμερα ο giannis64, για πρώτη φορά νομίζω έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά! Του χρόνου ακόμα καλυτερα!  :08. Toast: 

Προσφορά της:


Το 1ο Μέρος (30 περίπου λεπτά), με τις κατηγορίες Juniors Fitness και MAsters Fitness μπορείτε να το παρακολουθήσετε εδώ:

Βίντεο NABBA-WFF: 1ο Μέρος 

 :03. Thumb up: 

MB

----------


## ioannis1

φοβερη δουλεια συγχαρητηρια :03. Clap:

----------


## spirospros

συγχαρητηρια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Το 2ο και 3ο Μέρος (60 περίπου λεπτά) και η συνέχεια του βίντεο με τις κατηγορίες Fitness, Athletic και Performance.

Βίντεο NABBA-WFF: 2ο και 3ο Μέρος 

Προσφορά της:




 :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Το 2ο και 3ο Μέρος (60 περίπου λεπτά) και η συνέχεια του βίντεο με τις κατηγορίες Fitness, Athletic και Performance.
> 
> Βίντεο NABBA-WFF: 2ο και 3ο Μέρος 
> 
> Προσφορά της:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 

να πούμε ενα μπραβο και στον γιαννη64 που τράβηξε το βίντεο. (μη βλέπουμε μονο τα στραβα....κανει και κανένα σωστο που και που.  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια Πανο,περιμενουμε και τις bodybuilding κατηγορίες !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> να πούμε ενα μπραβο και στον γιαννη64 που τράβηξε το βίντεο. (μη βλέπουμε μονο τα στραβα....κανει και κανένα σωστο που και που. )



έχεις δίκιο φώτη κάνει και κανένα καλό αραιά μέν αλλα το κάνει και οφείλουμε να το αναγνωρίσουμε , παρ όλο που έχει 2 αριστερα χέρια και δύσκολα κάνει μια δουλεια σωστή  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KARAISKOS KOSTAS

> Κάποιες φώτο από την Αλεξέεβα Σουζάνα, από giannis64, που κέρδισε και την κατηγoρία της στο παγκόσμιο της WFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kαι επειδή ξέρω ότι έχετε μια αδυναμία στις πόζες πλάτης.... Θαυμάστε πλάτη!!!  
> ...


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Το 4ο και 5ο Μέρος και η συνέχεια του βίντεο με τις κατηγορίες Performance, Super Body, Fitness Γυναικών, Masters Bodybuilding (Μέχρι και ποζάρισμα Παναγιώτη Σιώτη)

Βίντεο NABBA-WFF: 4ο και 5ο Μέρος 

Προσφορά της:




 :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο σε ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα για το βίντεο του αγωνα !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο πάνο για την ωραία δουλειά πολύ καλά τα βιντεο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannoy

παιδια αυτα τα βιντεο μπορουμε να τα βρουμε σε καλυτερη αναλυση, να τα κατεβασουμε;

----------


## Muscleboss

^ οχι, μόνο αυτη η ανάλυση υπάρχει.

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι κατηγοριες bodybuilding που όλοι περιμένατε και οι απονομές του αγώνα. (η γενική κατηγορία θα βγεί στο τελευταίο μέρος του βίντεο)

Στο 6ο μέρος, η κατηγορία του Γιάννη Αναγνώστου και το ατομικό του ποζάρισμα!  :05. Biceps: 

Βίντεο NABBA-WFF: 6ο και 7ο Μέρος 

Προσφορά της:




 :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παιδια αυτα τα βιντεο μπορουμε να τα βρουμε σε καλυτερη αναλυση, να τα κατεβασουμε;



ο αγώνας υπάρχει σε επαγγελματικο βίντεο , όπως όλοι οι αγώνες της ναββα τα τελευταία χρόνια και μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τον στράτο χατζηδημητριάδη στο 2310 325992 να σου πεί πότε θα είναι έτοιμα για να πάρει όποιος θέλει να έχει τον αγώνα σε καλή ανάλυση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannoy

> ο αγώνας υπάρχει σε επαγγελματικο βίντεο , όπως όλοι οι αγώνες της ναββα τα τελευταία χρόνια και μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με τον στράτο χατζηδημητριάδη στο 2310 325992 να σου πεί πότε θα είναι έτοιμα για να πάρει όποιος θέλει να έχει τον αγώνα σε καλή ανάλυση





ευχαριστω

----------


## Muscleboss

Στο 8ο και τελευταίο μέρος του βίντεο: Συνέχεια απονομών και Γενική Κατηγορία.

Βίντεο NABBA-WFF: 8ο Μέρος 

Προσφορά της:




 :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλή δουλειά πάνο και δεν θα πεινάσεις ποτε , έχεις πολλα ταλέντα όπως αυτό της απόδοσης ολόκληρου του αγώνα στο φόρουμ , αντε να σε δούμε και σε κανένα μεγάλο κανάλι αλλα και εκτός συνόρων . :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

πάντως για όσους δεν έχουν δεί τον αγώνα βλέποντας το βίντεο άνετα μπαίνουν στο κλίμα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Μπραβο στον Πανο και στην PhD Hellas για τη μεταδοση ολου του αγωνα απο το φορουμ  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά τον αγώνα της NABBA-WFF στη κατερίνη, όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, ακολούθησε φαγοπότι, σε διπλανό εστιατόριο... 

παρακάτω μια χαρακτηριστική φώτο του Γιαννη Αναγνώστου, επί το έργο... ε, το δικαιούταν μετά από τέτοια δίαιτα... αλλά πάλι κοτόπουλο έφαγε ο Γιάννης!  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: που τη βρηκες ρε πανο.... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

παντως επι τη ευκαιρεια  μου κανε εντυπωση η τσεχικη ομαδα στη μαλτα που σαρωσε που μετα εφυγαν πατατα βραστη με κοτα και την αλλη μερα πρωι βγηκαν για περπατημα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παντως επι τη ευκαιρεια  μου κανε εντυπωση η τσεχικη ομαδα στη μαλτα που σαρωσε που μετα εφυγαν πατατα βραστη με κοτα και την αλλη μερα πρωι βγηκαν για περπατημα.



τα εχω δεί και γω αυτά γιάννη μετα τούς αγώνες να τρώνε κοτόπουλο η ρύζι και εμένα με βλέπαν σαν εξωγήινο όταν έτρωγα καμια πίτσα με μπύρα , δεν είναι σωστό βέβαια να τρώς υπερβολική σαβούρα γιατι σοκάρετε το σώμα και κρατάει νερα πράγμα και επικίνδυνο για την καρδια , αλλα με μέτρο κάτι που δεν τρώγετε στην δίαιτα,  επιβάλετε ακόμη και αν υπάρχει επόμενος αγώνας με μια φορα δεν παθαίνουν τίποτε μάλιστα γίνεσαι και καλύτερος , απλα με μέτρο , επίσης ενας άλλος λόγος είναι επειδή το στομάχι για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα δεν δέχετε κάποιες τροφές λόγω προετοιμασίας και δίαιτας χρειάζετε μικρές ποσότητες για να συνηθίσει

----------


## ioannis1

+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------

